# Remnants of Roses IC



## Nicodemus (Dec 27, 2014)

*Remnants of Roses*
Chapter I: Old World Secrets​
Wichet is a small town - more a collection of huts, actually, protected by a piecemeal but sturdy old wall. It sits on the southern edge of the Dionfells, scraping by, completely unremarkable in its existence. If asked, a visitor might tell you that Wichet is a nice place, but not exactly somewhere to put down roots, unless you absolutely must.

For whatever reason, you've found yourself in Wichet, as the sun approaches the middle of the sky on a brisk fall day. A scavenging party is being put together, volunteers and a pair of unlucky conscripts planning to venture out beyond the wall and find anything that might be of use to the town.

You stand in the town center, just inside the gate. Wichet's market, if it can be called a market, is in full swing, men and women haggling and bartering with each other for basic supplies. A tall, dark haired man with a sword at his hip and a bow on his back escorts two blonde elven girls towards the gate, keeping a watchful eye on their hands. 

The group will be leaving soon, but there's still time, if you have any interest on meeting the people of Wichet, or familiarizing yourself with the people who will soon be your allies.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 28, 2014)

"Careful, if you stare long enough they might do a trick!"  One of the blonde elves laughs and sticks out her tongue at the man while wiggling her fingers near her face.  She flicks one hand toward one of his sides then the other and makes sure not to touch him or at least that he can see.  Jumping from one side of her sister to the other Ky once again lets out a laugh and begins walking backward.

Sleight of Hand:  To drop his breeches.  
Roll(1d20)+8:
19,+8
Total:27      ((Now watch me fail when I really need it.  ))


----------



## Vergil (Dec 28, 2014)

Kagami

Well, she got into the city without too many weird looks but the day is young and there was still lots to do. 

"Alright we're gonna get Wicked in Wichet!" she says to herself.

Seeing as she was in the town center, she figures that this is a perfect time to make a few copper. Pulling out her guitar she stands on a little box and 

Perform (guitar):
Roll(1d20)+8:
11,+8
Total:19

"I'm Kagami Tevaga!
And so begins my epic saga
I'm a half orc but don't hate
Better catch a glimpse before its too late
Lovin this town and all the little huts
While I'm singin here like I don't give a darn
So come one come all and come see
See the badass rockstar called Kagamiiiiii!!!"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 28, 2014)

The blonde elf with a raven on her shoulder glares at the other one and smacks her upside the head, "Knock it off.  We already got in trouble because of your sticky fingers, I don't think pulling down his breeches will get us in better shape, Ky." she growls in harsh elven, snarling while the clockwork bird croaked mockingly.  "And you!  You get us even deeper into that hole, damned bird." swearing more elven, she closes her eyes then opens them again.  

"Y'know what, we're leaving now anyway." she glances at her sister for a split second before strutting up to him, grabbing him by the back of his collar and pulling his shirt over his head.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 28, 2014)

A bald gnome rides his pony through the gates as the man and elves approach.  He has a strange look in his eyes, as if staring at something not quite there as he looks about the town entrance.

Hung finds a place to tie down the pony and dismounts, murmuring to it in a low tone before turning to investigate the town he's found himself in.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 28, 2014)

Kuno said:


> "Careful, if you stare long enough they might do a trick!"  One of the blonde elves laughs and sticks out her tongue at the man while wiggling her fingers near her face.  She flicks one hand toward one of his sides then the other and makes sure not to touch him or at least that he can see.  Jumping from one side of her sister to the other Ky once again lets out a laugh and begins walking backward.
> 
> Sleight of Hand:  To drop his breeches.
> Roll(1d20)+8:
> ...



The dark haired man escorting you is the village Sheriff, a man named Anders. He narrows his eyes as you hop around, but ultimately fails to notice you undoing his belt until it's too late.

"Ey!" He shouts, and for a glorious moment everyone in the town square can see his underwear, which is dirty and tattered, much like the rest of his clothing. He pulls his pants back up and glares at you. "I should be your best friend right now!" He says, refastening his belt. "You'd be owlbear food if it weren't for me! I've giving you a second chance!"



Captain Obvious said:


> The blonde elf with a raven on her shoulder glares at the other one and smacks her upside the head, "Knock it off.  We already got in trouble because of your sticky fingers, I don't think pulling down his breeches will get us in better shape, Ky." she growls in harsh elven, snarling while the clockwork bird croaked mockingly.  "And you!  You get us even deeper into that hole, damned bird." swearing more elven, she closes her eyes then opens them again.
> 
> "Y'know what, we're leaving now anyway." she glances at her sister for a split second before strutting up to him, grabbing him by the back of his collar and pulling his shirt over his head.



You approach him, but at this point he's on his guard and won't let you anywhere near him. "You two are clever, I'll give you that, but tricks like this won't help you against what's out there." He gestures at the gate, which is being manned by a teenager still laughing at Ky's antics. 



Vergil said:


> Kagami
> 
> Well, she got into the city without too many weird looks but the day is young and there was still lots to do.
> 
> ...



The villagers give you a wide berth when you begin playing. About halfway through your song, a halfling boy, maybe sixteen, approaches you. He watches you finish the song and throws a dead pheasant at the foot of your box, a mix of confusion and pity on his face.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 28, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> A bald gnome rides his pony through the gates as the man and elves approach.  He has a strange look in his eyes, as if staring at something not quite there as he looks about the town entrance.
> 
> Hung finds a place to tie down the pony and dismounts, murmuring to it in a low tone before turning to investigate the town he's found himself in.



Even by Dionfell standards, Wichet isn't much to look at. A few villagers have laid out their wares on the side of the road, mostly food, although one displays a few potions. A half-orc is screaming incomprehensibly in the middle of the street, with many of the villagers looking on in awe and fear.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 28, 2014)

"This is not the worst situation we have gotten into.  You give yourself too much credit Anders, child." she pulls her goggles down to her forehead, the raven preening his feathers with his beak, tiny metal hat on his head.

Diplomacy
Roll(1d20)+7:
18,+7
Total:25


----------



## Vergil (Dec 28, 2014)

Kagami looks at the pheasant with starry eyes.

"PHEASANT! Rock on little man!"

Kagami jumps off her box and picks it up. "Promoted from getting tomatoes to poultry! Sweet!"

She puts the pheasant in her backpack and looks around the town. "Hm - I'm sure I know someone here...who was it again....?"

((Friend in every town trait - can you come up with something? XD))


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 28, 2014)

Elliot sighed. It had been yesterday when he came here to complete his mission. After stopping on other towns on his way there, he started to wonder if the mission was even doable. He then clutched his pendant and pushed those doubts out of his mind. "Not the time to doubt yourself. I'll find him. I just know it." 

Elliot walked around the city, asking if they saw a group of men with armor that resembled his, and for the location of the mayor/sheriff/high-ranking official. He hears the music of an "orcish-looking" bard. He also noticed a peculiar site: Two elves being escorted by a rather tall man. He decided to try and ask him if he had seen his father. 

That is, before the two girls pantsed him. "Now's probably not a good time...but maybe he might need some help." Elliot walks over to the group, helps the man up, ignoring the twins for the moment and recites the pre-written question. "Hello, I am a guardsman from Somar.  I have business with the mayor and/or sheriff of this town. I'm looking for a group of guards that are missing. Have you by any chance seen men wearing armor similar to mine?" He looks towards the twins. "Actually, do you two have any answers to those questions?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 28, 2014)

Vergil said:


> Kagami looks at the pheasant with starry eyes.
> 
> "PHEASANT! Rock on little man!"
> 
> ...


A man walks out of the inn, He has an earthy down to earth look to him clothing included, dark blue hair and blue eyes. A constant smile seems to have been implanted in his face. He walks over where Kagami is
"Did my ears yet concern me? Did I hear someone with a talent for instruments play here? Is this person you my beautiful darling? I would love to hear yet another performance."


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 28, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> "This is not the worst situation we have gotten into.  You give yourself too much credit Anders, child." she pulls her goggles down to her forehead, the raven preening his feathers with his beak, tiny metal hat on his head.
> 
> Diplomacy
> Roll(1d20)+7:
> ...



Anders seems mostly unimpressed with your display, but says nothing. He instead turns his attention to the new arrival.  



P-X 12 said:


> That is, before the two girls pantsed him. "Now's probably not a good time...but maybe he might need some help." Elliot walks over to the group, helps the man up, ignoring the twins for the moment and recites the pre-written question. "Hello, I am a guardsman from Somar.  I have business with the mayor and/or sheriff of this town. I'm looking for a group of guards that are missing. Have you by any chance seen men wearing armor similar to mine?" He looks towards the twins. "Actually, do you two have any answers to those questions?"



"I'm the local Sheriff," Anders says, crossing his arms and looking Elliot up and down. "So I'm the highest authority. There's no mayor, never needed one before and we don't need one now."

He frowns. "Haven't seen armor like yours ever in my life kid. You're from Somar? Long way from home, aintcha?


----------



## Vergil (Dec 28, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> A man walks out of the inn, He has an earthy down to earth look to him clothing included, dark blue hair and blue eyes. A constant smile seems to have been implanted in his face. He walks over where Kagami is
> "Did my ears yet concern me? Did I hear someone with a talent for instruments play here? Is this person you my beautiful darling? I would love to hear yet another performance."



Kagami gives the smiling man a thumbs up and a wider smile.

"Yeah - I'm pretty freaking awesome and beautiful, not to mention talented and got max points in badassitude. Alright I got a little number, it's called "Don't depantsify the sherrif as the first thing you do in town."

"Two elven girls rock up to Wichet
But you could tell they were all a fidget
Looking for some stuff to do
So down came the sherrif's pants ; swift and true!
He pulled them up, red faced and all
Who could, who would dare have the gall?
A pair of twins?, am I seeing double?
But Kagami totally approves of this kinda trouble!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 28, 2014)

Vergil said:


> Kagami gives the smiling man a thumbs up and a wider smile.
> 
> "Yeah - I'm pretty freaking awesome and beautiful, not to mention talented and got max points in badassitude. Alright I got a little number, it's called "Don't depantsify the sherrif as the first thing you do in town."
> 
> ...


"Haha Verily much amusement from your performance. Such keen observations of the world being used in your works." The bard throws a single gold coin as tribute for the performance it seems he genuinely thinks as such.
"Tis true trouble can be fun
Lead to adventure it usually does
Many allies are tied to a crossing paths. Let us go together.
And see what story we can weave from this tale of twins and a sheriff."
Ryuta walks to the sheriff,twins, and strange man in armor.
"Good day is it not?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 28, 2014)

The new arrivals get silence from the lighter blonde, and elven slurs thrown around by the Raven.  "Mordir, be nice, we're leaving now."


----------



## Kuno (Dec 28, 2014)

"Ha!"  Ky laughs at her own antics and shakes her head.  "You need to be more watchful.  Sticky fingers will get you every time."  She lets out a giggle snort then turns to the new comer.  "Oi!  Hey!  We were having a conversation with the good Sheriff."  She crosses her arms and looks him over after admonishing him for interrupting.

"It might be I have some information for you.  What you got in exchange?"  Ky drums her fingers on her arm while she waits.

Bluff:
Roll(1d20)+5:
7,+5
Total:12


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 28, 2014)

Through the gates then, came a young man with tanned skin, wearing a prim and proper military uniform, composed of a royal blue, double breasted military jacket reinforced with light chain beneath, stiff white trousers, and thick blue leather boots. Golden silk accents lined the sleeves of the coat, with an embroidered insignia of a Scarab, on the left shoulder. It was a stylized glyph of some strange language. A high collar, and a white cloak. He was fairly tall, and sad proudly in his saddle, glancing around the town square as he paused, holding the rains with a relaxed grip. On his back he had a shield and lance strapped up tight, as well as a backpack. His horse falls into a prancing little trot as he stops to look about the place, taking out a small journal from atop his steed, and then produce a short charcoal stylus, and begins to write, right in the middle of the square.

"Day 1..."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 28, 2014)

Ky's antics causes Ty to recoil and cover her twin's mouth with her hand.  But shakes as she feels a tongue rub against her palm.  "GAH!  Ewewewew..." she mumbles, pulling her arm back and shaking her hand around, "Yes, yes, we may know a thing or two." she wipes the drooled on hand in Ky's hair.

Bluff-
Roll(1d20)+8:
11,+8
Total:19


----------



## Vergil (Dec 28, 2014)

Kagami scratches her head

"Dude you use some weird words. I just like..."

She catches the gold coin.

"Holy fucking shit! Are you serious?! Are you some rich dude type person? Like, that's the most money I've ever got from a performance!" Kagami holds the gold coin and looks emotional. "I promise I will squander this irresponsibly like all rock stars!"

At the invitation to check out the commotion, Kagami declines for the time being. "Wanna check out this dude here." she says pointing to the man sitting in the middle of the square, thinking that it was a bizarre thing to do. She walks over and sits next to him.

"Whatchya doin?" Kagami asks


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 28, 2014)

Vergil said:


> At the invitation to check out the commotion, Kagami declines for the time being. "Wanna check out this dude here." she says pointing to the man sitting in the middle of the square, thinking that it was a bizarre thing to do. She walks over and sits next to him.
> 
> "Whatchya doin?" Kagami asks



The halfling that gave you a pheasant trails ten or so feet behind you. He seems content to stay out of the action and simply watch you for now.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 28, 2014)

Howl pauses his writing in the journal and verbal monologue to stop and then glance over the side of his horse at Kagami. "...what do you mean? I'm chronicling my adventures. That's what all heroes do."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 28, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Ky's antics causes Ty to recoil and cover her twin's mouth with her hand.  But shakes as she feels a tongue rub against her palm.  "GAH!  Ewewewew..." she mumbles, pulling her arm back and shaking her hand around, "Yes, yes, we may know a thing or two." she wipes the drooled on hand in Ky's hair.
> 
> Bluff-
> Roll(1d20)+8:
> ...



"I forgive my rudeness, I should introduce myself first, I have taken thee for granted. My name is Ryuta Hikari, a traveling bard who wishes to experience this world and it's adventures."

"What thy maiden's names and escort constable may be?"


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 28, 2014)

Elliot sighs after hearing the sheriff's report. "Figures. Thanks anyways." He turns his attention towards the girls.



Kuno said:


> "Ha!"  Ky laughs at her own antics and shakes her head.  "You need to be more watchful.  Sticky fingers will get you every time."  She lets out a giggle snort then turns to the new comer.  "Oi!  Hey!  We were having a conversation with the good Sheriff."  She crosses her arms and looks him over after admonishing him for interrupting.
> 
> "It might be I have some information for you.  What you got in exchange?"  Ky drums her fingers on her arm while she waits.
> 
> ...





Captain Obvious said:


> Ky's antics causes Ty to recoil and cover her twin's mouth with her hand.  But shakes as she feels a tongue rub against her palm.  "GAH!  Ewewewew..." she mumbles, pulling her arm back and shaking her hand around, "Yes, yes, we may know a thing or two." she wipes the drooled on hand in Ky's hair.
> 
> Bluff-
> Roll(1d20)+8:
> ...



Sense Motive:
1d20+1
15+1=16

5+1=6

Elliot just ignores Ky and and asks Ty "Alright then, what information do you have? Depending on how useful it is, I can pay you."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I forgive my rudeness, I should introduce myself first, I have taken thee for granted. My name is Ryuta Hikari, a traveling bard who wishes to experience this world and it's adventures."
> 
> "What thy maiden's names and escort constable may be?"



"Er, hello." Elliot looks at those two and says "What are your names, anyways?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 28, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I forgive my rudeness, I should introduce myself first, I have taken thee for granted. My name is Ryuta Hikari, a traveling bard who wishes to experience this world and it's adventures."
> 
> "What thy maiden's names and escort constable may be?"





P-X 12 said:


> Elliot sighs after hearing the sheriff's report. "Figures. Thanks anyways." He turns his attention towards the girls.
> Sense Motive:
> 1d20+1
> 15+1=16
> ...


"Ky and Ty Elenvir, but who is who?" Ty passes glances between them, then tilting her head and pursing her lips in thought.  "I believe we saw some people pass through a few days ago, right Mordy?" Mordir bobs his head, giving a simple elven 'yes' response, "I mean, this is just a possibility, they seemed to be fairly rushed, and headed out the gates as promptly as possible."

Bluff(Dunno if I need another)-
Roll(1d20)+8:
18,+8
Total:26


----------



## Vergil (Dec 28, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> Howl pauses his writing in the journal and verbal monologue to stop and then glance over the side of his horse at Kagami. "...what do you mean? I'm chronicling my adventures. That's what all heroes do."



"You're a hero? Like a real life one? Oh sweet, can I write songs about you? That'd be badass! I'll call it Hero on a horse!"

She looks at him and frowns a little, "You don't look like a hero. Are you sure you're one?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 28, 2014)

"Of course you can write songs about me!" he says, rather ecstatic, and pausing his writing to grin broadly at the half-orc woman. It begins to break down as he realizes she doesn't actually believe him to be a hero, however. "...what does a hero look like, exactly?"

The young man and his horse, miraculously enough, exchange glances. "Wait, don't answer that one. What do you _mean_ I don't look like a hero? I have my impregnable shield and lance of *JUSTICE*! Billowing cape," he pinches and indicates his cloak for emphasis, "double breasted_ military jacket_, gold accents. Insignia of my cause." He motions to the stylized scarab glyph on his shoulder. "High collar, gloves, polished boots!" He points to those for good measure as well. "Noble _steed_." He leans over the side of his horse then to whisper conspiratorially to her. "Though, between you and I, the noble steed bit needs work. The sooner I can ditch this lazy sack of dung and find a Pegasus, the better. You get me?" He winks at her just in time for his horse to buck and send him flying off and onto his back, his cloak landing over his face as he lays there. "Dammit all, Render, we talked about this!"


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 28, 2014)

"Alright, alright! Enough of this!" Anders shouts, stepping forward to address the assembled adventurers.

"For those of you who don't know, my name is Anders," he begins. "I assume you're all here because of the call for a scavenging party, so listen up. Wichet isn't a rich town, but we've put aside some things for people like you. You bring us what we need - weapons, supplies - and we'll reimburse you. Yeah?" He nods. "Also, we've seen the smoke campfires out to the north these past few nights. We need to know if they're raiders, or traders, or whatever. We'll pay for this information as well. Are there any questions?"


----------



## Kuno (Dec 28, 2014)

"Geeze Cap'n."  One of the elves shakes her head.  "You didn't need to bring a bunch of strangers 'round.  You could have just asked nicely.  We woulda helped ya."  She gives him a wink and looks around them.  "Right, so explorin' the area.  Gotcha." Turning toward her sister she shrugs.  "Ready Sis?"


----------



## Vergil (Dec 28, 2014)

Kagami chuckles at the hero as he sits on the ground. She pets the horse "You're not a sack of dung - you are a noble steed, yes you are." She turns to Mr Hero, "My name is Kagami and...."

It was then that the Sherrif started yelling.

"Scavenging party?! Ah crap I just saw the word party and high tailed it over here. Well at  least I won't be bored."

"Any sort of dangers out there we should be wary about? Like a river of magma or a high dragon or a creepy house that we should never ever go into?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 28, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> "Alright, alright! Enough of this!" Anders shouts, stepping forward to address the assembled adventurers.
> 
> "For those of you who don't know, my name is Anders," he begins. "I assume you're all here because of the call for a scavenging party, so listen up. Wichet isn't a rich town, but we've put aside some things for people like you. You bring us what we need - weapons, supplies - and we'll reimburse you. Yeah?" He nods. "Also, we've seen the smoke campfires out to the north these past few nights. We need to know if they're raiders, or traders, or whatever. We'll pay for this information as well. Are there any questions?"



"So the wish is to rebuild the town by getting money to stream through and to protect it in this process? You have very great dreams constable."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 28, 2014)

Ty lets out a little sigh, "Yes sister, let us go." She steps toward the gate, the ruckus with the half orc and hero not giving her a slight pause.  As she goes she takes hold of her sister's arm, speaking very quietly to her.


*Spoiler*: _Sylvan_ 




"Steal the Gatekeeper's breeches, sister."


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 28, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> "Alright, alright! Enough of this!" Anders shouts, stepping forward to address the assembled adventurers.
> 
> "For those of you who don't know, my name is Anders," he begins. "I assume you're all here because of the call for a scavenging party, so listen up. Wichet isn't a rich town, but we've put aside some things for people like you. You bring us what we need - weapons, supplies - and we'll reimburse you. Yeah?" He nods. "Also, we've seen the smoke campfires out to the north these past few nights. We need to know if they're raiders, or traders, or whatever. We'll pay for this information as well. Are there any questions?"



Elliot turned his attention to Anders. He nod his head in agreement and said "Alright then. We should probably go to the raiders first. As for your supply problems..." Elliot said as he walked up to Anders. "If I may, I'll call for some supplies from Somar. Is there anyone you can send to deliver a message to the north? Preferably on horseback?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 28, 2014)

Vergil said:


> "Any sort of dangers out there we should be wary about? Like a river of magma or a high dragon or a creepy house that we should never ever go into?"



Anders gives Kagami an odd look. "No...nothing like that. Real dangers. Wolves. Raiders. If you're unlucky you might set off some old Imperial artifacts, get yourselves roasted or blasted to another dimension, some such nonsense."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "So the wish is to rebuild the town by getting money to stream through and to protect it in this process? You have very great dreams constable."



"Right now, I'm just trying to make it through the winter," Anders says. "Dreaming big is good way to get killed out here, it might help you to remember that."



Captain Obvious said:


> Ty lets out a little sigh, "Yes sister, let us go." She steps toward the gate, the ruckus with the half orc and hero not giving her a slight pause.  As she goes she takes hold of her sister's arm, speaking very quietly to her.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Sylvan_
> ...



"And keep an eye on these two," Anders says. "They're conscripts, not volunteers. Thieves and liars. You're not obligated to keep them with you, but if you do, keep a watchful eye."



P-X 12 said:


> Elliot turned his attention to Anders. He nod his head in agreement and said "Alright then. We should probably go to the raiders first. As for your supply problems..." Elliot said as he walked up to Anders. "If I may, I'll call for some supplies from Somar. Is there anyone you can send to deliver a message to the north? Preferably on horseback?"



"Somar? Don't have anyone I'm willing to send that far North, especially-"

He's interrupted by the halfling boy who was watching Kagami play earlier. "Oh! Sheriff! I could do it!" He turns eagerly to Elliot. "I don't have a horse, but I have a riding dog! You just tell me where it is, I could get to Somar!"

"Absolutely not," Anders says, shaking his head. "Your mother would string me up, Peter."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 28, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> "Somar? Don't have anyone I'm willing to send that far North, especially-"
> 
> He's interrupted by the halfling boy who was watching Kagami play earlier. "Oh! Sheriff! I could do it!" He turns eagerly to Elliot. "I don't have a horse, but I have a riding dog! You just tell me where it is, I could get to Somar!"
> 
> "Absolutely not," Anders says, shaking his head. "Your mother would string me up, Peter."


There is a twinkle in the bard's eye
"Methinks Peter could do it long as he kept moving. The boy is going on an adventure anyway as they tend to do, why not help him a bit? He would need proof he isn't a boy to ignore would he not?"


----------



## Vergil (Dec 28, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Anders gives Kagami an odd look. "No...nothing like that. Real dangers. Wolves. Raiders. If you're unlucky you might set off some old Imperial artifacts, get yourselves roasted or blasted to another dimension, some such nonsense."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kagami looks at the two elven girls smiles and waves frantically at them. "Eheh dangerous criminals - cool."

She turns to the halfling

"Sounds like you got adventure fever huh. You'll get your big chance one day and then I'll totally write about you, the little dude that gave me my first pheasant!"


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 28, 2014)

Elliot makes a mental note about the Imperial artifacts. He also makes note of the two elves. 



Nicodemus said:


> "Somar? Don't have anyone I'm willing to send that far North, especially-"
> 
> He's interrupted by the halfling boy who was watching Kagami play earlier. "Oh! Sheriff! I could do it!" He turns eagerly to Elliot. "I don't have a horse, but I have a riding dog! You just tell me where it is, I could get to Somar!"
> 
> "Absolutely not," Anders says, shaking his head. "Your mother would string me up, Peter."





Unlosing Ranger said:


> There is a twinkle in the bard's eye
> "Methinks Peter could do it long as he kept moving. The boy is going on an adventure anyway as they tend to do, why not help him a bit? He would need proof he isn't a boy to ignore would he not?"



"...I'm not sending a lone boy that far from home. Not alone, at least."

Elliot groans. "I knew I should have bought some men over with me. Well, at least at this point, they should still be nearby; a town away at most...but at least some of them should have went back to report what they've found by now." He thinks of where they could be. "When we clear out your little raider problem, can some of your men go to the nearest town North of here? Knowing them, they'd like to stay as close to the North and their mission as possible." He looks at the halfling boy. "Depending on what dangers we find, he could pull it off."


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 28, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> "...I'm not sending a lone boy that far from home. Not alone, at least."
> 
> Elliot groans. "I knew I should have bought some men over with me. Well, at least at this point, they should still be nearby; a town away at most...but at least some of them should have went back to report what they've found by now." He thinks of where they could be. "When we clear out your little raider problem, can some of your men go to the nearest town North of here? Knowing them, they'd like to stay as close to the North and their mission as possible." He looks at the halfling boy. "Depending on what dangers we find, he could pull it off."



"Aye, that seems like a fair enough compromise," Anders says, nodding his head. "You clear the roads, I'll send Peter onto the next town, _if_ he can get his mother to approve."

Peter scowls, but takes off down the road, presumably to begin wheedling his mother. 

"You lot should be off then," Anders says. "We've already got a man out there, a dwarf by the name of Gorbash. If you see him, tell him I sent you."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 28, 2014)

The bard bows to the two elven twins
"Let us be off into adventure."
Ryuta starts doing a jig while walking behind the group
Dance:
1d20+10
16+10 = 26


----------



## Kuno (Dec 28, 2014)

"Hey now Sherf, we didn't air your dirty laundry.  Like your underwear!"  She laughs knowing she did just that moments before when she dropped his breeches.

"Aye!"  Ky says toward her sister.  "A'ight Cap'n."  The elf bows toward the Sheriff then heads toward the gate.  "We'll help out the town as best we can!  They all know we are here to help!"  She laughs then when next to the gate guard she points toward the guy doing the jig.  "Look at him dance!"  When he is distracted Ky will take his breeches and anything else of his she can get before taking off.

Slight of Hand:
Roll(1d20)+8:
14,+8
Total:22


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 28, 2014)

"...I'm going to be surrounded by these idiots, aren't I, Mordy?  One was enough." She sighs, noticing the bard dancing.  Mordir takes to the sky above them after being petted as the twins leave.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 28, 2014)

Hung looks around strangely as Anders speaks, not seeming to pay any attention to the man.  Once he's finished the gnome goes back to his pony and walks it over to the gathering group.  He sniffs the air a moment then speaks, his tiny voice is surprisingly low but full of energy, "smells like death here, I like it.  Face the twisted abominations of the mist, battle with creatures foul and gain glory against insurmountable odds!  Count me in!"  

He shows no particular recognition that his description of things doesn't match Anders' at all.  Instead he unstraps his lance and brandishes it in the air as of to cheers.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 28, 2014)

Render leans into Kagami's petting letting out a pleased neigh and then searching her hand for treats of some such. Meanwhile, Howl slowly rises from his spot and grabs Render's reins, huffing slightly as he looks back to Anders. He studies the sheriff for a quick moment and then, "...what can you tell me about these Imperial artifacts before we set out, Sheriff *ANDERS*." His tone was confident but he did seem to have a bad habit of putting unnecessary inflection on random words...


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 28, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> "Aye, that seems like a fair enough compromise," Anders says, nodding his head. "You clear the roads, I'll send Peter onto the next town, _if_ he can get his mother to approve."
> 
> Peter scowls, but takes off down the road, presumably to begin wheedling his mother.
> 
> "You lot should be off then," Anders says. "We've already got a man out there, a dwarf by the name of Gorbash. If you see him, tell him I sent you."



Elliot nods. "Deal. Now, we should be going,' he said as he walked off to the gates.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 28, 2014)

Kuno said:


> Sleight of Hand:
> Roll(1d20)+8:
> 14,+8
> Total:22



Anders' eyes don't leave you for a second. He gives you a look like he thinks you might be mentally challenged and is wondering is whether it's morally right to send you off into the wilds. 

He lets you go though.



Hidden Nin said:


> "...what can you tell me about these Imperial artifacts before we set out, Sheriff *ANDERS*."



Anders cocks an eyebrow at you. "Couldn't tell you more than any other man. Some ruins up northwest of here, but they've probably been picked clean by now. Might be worth a shot, up to you."


Assuming there's no more questions, the group sets out. There's only one path, and it's a relatively leisurely walk. The wilds are beautiful, sun filtered through a canopy of reds, oranges and yellows. 

After about an hour, you're coming close to the fork that will decide where you'll be heading first. The ruins Anders mentioned are to the northwest, while the campfires have been spotted to the northeast.

Before you can reach the fork, however, a man leaps out of the bushes in front of you and clears his throat. He's grimy and dirty, and wears of suit of armor that looks like it's been assembled from various scraps and cooking appliances. In his hand he holds a rusty old sword.

"Halt!" He cries out, and as he does so you see two men step out of the bushes to flank him. Three more are behind you - you're surrounded. These men lack armor but have equally old and decrepit swords. 

"Moi name," the main man says, swaggering up to you, "Is Lord Canterbury Pompier. And oi own this 'ere trail." The rest of the men nod in agreement. 

"'E does!" one of them calls out. 

"Now, you lot are on moi trail without permission," Lord Canterbury continues. "Since oi am a koind and forgivin' man, Oi will let you all go free, if you only pay the toll. It's a measly foive gold f' each of you, plus..." he gives you all a once over - "that pre'y blonde roight there needs to take off 'er shirt." He points at Ty.

"And the pre'y boy too!" One of the men in the back calls out.

"Roight, roight," Lord Canterbury says. "You too," he says, pointing to Ryuki. "Steve loiks the menfolk, no shame in that."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 28, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Before you can reach the fork, however, a man leaps out of the bushes in front of you and clears his throat. He's grimy and dirty, and wears of suit of armor that looks like it's been assembled from various scraps and cooking appliances. In his hand he holds a rusty old sword.
> 
> "Halt!" He cries out, and as he does so you see two men step out of the bushes to flank him. Three more are behind you - you're surrounded. These men lack armor but have equally old and decrepit swords.
> 
> ...



"Tis no shame at all and a compliment. But before I do this action, may I ask why thee has taken to banditry as a Lord, Mr Canterbury sir? While the gold and shirts may solve the problem temporarily it won't fix it forever and thee may rob someone you shouldn't someday and die. Perhaps something more lucrative and long term can be made instead using knowledge a smart man such as yourself certainly has."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 28, 2014)

"Why only me, and not my sister I wonder." she raises an eyebrow, then states, "How about you just let _us_ through, I'm sure you can just raise the toll on someone else." she puts her arm over Ky's shoulders,_ 'Every man for himself out here.' _she thinks to herself.

Diplomacy-
Roll(1d20)+7:
17,+7
Total:24


----------



## Kuno (Dec 28, 2014)

"Oi!  Yeah!  My boobs are as nice as hers!"  Ky puts a hand under each breast and bounces them.  "Why just her?!  We look the same!"  The elf woman seems rather upset and stomps her foot.  "Besides, we've been livin' round here going on five years and I don't remember no Lord _Cant_er_rob_ around here."  Purposefully or not the name was obviously goofed up.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 28, 2014)

"There's a madness in the air here, the stench of corruption and villainy!"  Hung raises his lance high in the air peering about.  "Nobles parading as commoners?  In makeshift armor?  Brigands begging for gold from the hands of the guard?  What insanity has made it so?"  As he speaks he waves his lance about haphazardly, the other hand holding the pony's bridle as she dances about.  "Zounds!"


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 28, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Tis no shame at all and a compliment. But before I do this action, may I ask why thee has taken to banditry as a Lord, Mr Canterbury sir? While the gold and shirts may solve the problem temporarily it won't fix it forever and thee may rob someone you shouldn't someday and die. Perhaps something more lucrative and long term can be made instead using knowledge a smart man such as yourself certainly has."



Canterbury stares at him for a moment, perplexed. Then he brandishes his sword. "Ey! Troiyin to trick me wit your talky-talky? Oi can't be tricked!" He does an impromptu little jig, as if he were a boxer preparing for a fight.



Captain Obvious said:


> Diplomacy-
> Roll(1d20)+7:
> 17,+7
> Total:24



Canterbury pauses, and for a moment he looks like he's going to accept your offer, until-



Kuno said:


> "Besides, we've been livin' round here going on five years and I don't remember no Lord _Cant_er_rob_ around here."  Purposefully or not the name was obviously goofed up.




"Ey!" Canterbury roars. "It's not Canterob is it? It's Cantaboy!"

"Oi thought is was Cantelope, seh," one of the men says. 

"It was obviously Cantbooey," another chimes in.



EvilMoogle said:


> "There's a madness in the air here, the stench of corruption and villainy!"  Hung raises his lance high in the air peering about.  "Nobles parading as commoners?  In makeshift armor?  Brigands begging for gold from the hands of the guard?  What insanity has made it so?"  As he speaks he waves his lance about haphazardly, the other hand holding the pony's bridle as she dances about.  "Zounds!"



Does anyone know what the fok 'e's sayin?" Cantebury asks.

"I don't speak dwarf!" A man says.

"Nonsense!" Says Steve. "E's a fokken 'alfling, roight?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 28, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Canterbury stares at him for a moment, perplexed. Then he brandishes his sword. "Ey! Troiyin to trick me wit your talky-talky? Oi can't be tricked!" He does an impromptu little jig, as if he were a boxer preparing for a fight.


Ryuta takes his shirt off then puts 5 gold coins into the center 
"I have seen many things in my travels Mr.Canterbury. Tis not a trick, I justly dislike bloodshed. The others here, some do not. Now may I leave? A kind and forgiving man of your word are you not?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 28, 2014)

Howl glances about with a slight frown, and then points at the leader with a bandaged hand. "You there! Listen to the pretty elf lady. I don't want to dirty my chronicle's start by writing it in the blood of ruffians." Render bucks with a slight start, but with a few whispered words and a gentle petting of the horse's man he calms down. "My horse does not like you either."

He scoffs at Ryuta. "Hark! Keep your shirt on your back where it belongs, and your coin in your coffers! Onward, Render!"


----------



## Kuno (Dec 28, 2014)

"Oi!"  Again the elf was flabbergasted at what was occurring around her.  "Yer just gonna give up your money?"  Her blue eyes were wide while looking at the gold laid on the ground.  "I don't think the lot of you get this..."  Shaking her head Ky turns back toward what she assumed was the leader.  "First off this is the type of shite we were told to deal with.  Second off I am going to more than drop the Sheriffs breeches for puttin us with this group of ninnies!" 

The female elf was more than a bit irritated, she had been insulted and stuck with the worst group imaginable.  "You can pay him if you want but the hell if I will!"  Ky pulls her short sword and steps in front of her sister and glares.  "You have one last chance to get the hell outta here, Canterninny!"


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 28, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ryuta takes his shirt off then puts 5 gold coins into the center
> "I have seen many things in my travels Mr.Canterbury. Tis not a trick, I justly dislike bloodshed. The others here, some do not. Now may I leave? A kind and forgiving man of your word are you not?"





Hidden Nin said:


> Howl glances about with a slight frown, and then points at the leader with a bandaged hand. "You there! Listen to the pretty elf lady. I don't want to dirty my chronicle's start by writing it in the blood of ruffians." Render bucks with a slight start, but with a few whispered words and a gentle petting of the horse's man he calms down. "My horse does not like you either."
> 
> He scoffs at Ryuta. "Hark! Keep your shirt on your back where it belongs, and your coin in your coffers! Onward, Render!"





Kuno said:


> "Oi!"  Again the elf was flabbergasted at what was occurring around her.  "Yer just gonna give up your money?"  Her blue eyes were wide while looking at the gold laid on the ground.  "I don't think the lot of you get this..."  Shaking her head Ky turns back toward what she assumed was the leader.  "First off this is the type of shite we were told to deal with.  Second off I am going to more than drop the Sheriffs breeches for puttin us with this group of ninnies!"
> 
> The female elf was more than a bit irritated, she had been insulted and stuck with the worst group imaginable.  "You can pay him if you want but the hell if I will!"  Ky pulls her short sword and steps in front of her sister and glares.  "You have one last chance to get the hell outta here, Canterninny!"



"Ah!" One of the bandits shouts. "She's got a sword!"

"We've got swords!" Canterbury responds.

"Yeah, but 'e's got a horse, dont 'e?" The man shoots back. "We aint got no fokken horse!"

"Oi got what I wanted!" Steve says, diving into the underbrush. The other bandits, seeing this, scramble in after him. Canterbury grabs the 5 gold and splits as well - you could run them down if you really wanted to, but they're all going in different directions.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 28, 2014)

Ty sighs, “I guess it's time, is it not, little sister?” she smirks, whistling for Mordir who flies down to her shoulder and pulling out her longbow.

“I'm not yer little sister.”

“Yes, you are.”  she watches the men run away, "We always get th' dolts, don't we?"


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 28, 2014)

Elliot facepalms at recent events. _I can't believe that actually just happened._ 

"Well, at least we don't have to get our hand dirty...this time." He turns to the others "We'll deal with them later if they show up again. Let's head to the campfires." Elliot starts to walk towards the northeast path.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 28, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Ty sighs, ?I guess it's time, is it not, little sister?? she smirks, whistling for Mordir who flies down to her shoulder and pulling out her longbow.
> 
> ?I'm not yer little sister.?
> 
> ?Yes, you are.?  she watches the men run away, "We always get th' dolts, don't we?"





Nicodemus said:


> "Ah!" One of the bandits shouts. "She's got a sword!"
> 
> "We've got swords!" Canterbury responds.
> 
> ...





P-X 12 said:


> Elliot facepalms at recent events. _I can't believe that actually just happened._
> 
> "Well, at least we don't have to get our hand dirty...this time." He turns to the others "We'll deal with them later if they show up again. Let's head to the campfires." Elliot starts to walk towards the northeast path.


Ryuta just smiles and waves bye then starts to follow Elliot
"Tis just some coin and a shirt, easily earned back. I life taken isn't easily given back."


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 28, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ryuta just smiles and waves bye then starts to follow Elliot
> "Tis just some coin and a shirt, easily earned back. I life taken isn't easily given back."



((Your shirt wasn't taken, Steve just wanted to see it come off))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 28, 2014)

Howl watches Canterbury as he grabs the coins...and then Render flies after him. "Stop, thief!" he cries and then charges the armored leader!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 28, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> Howl watches Canterbury as he grabs the coins...and then Render flies after him. "Stop, thief!" he cries and then charges the armored leader!



((Is that a mechanical charge? The underbrush is difficult terrain so you can't do that. You can chase him though, and attack from horseback I guess.))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 28, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> ((Your shirt wasn't taken, Steve just wanted to see it come off))


Ryuta notices his shirt is still on the ground it just kinda blends in, he picks it up and puts it back on
"Why not take my shirt? How very rude."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 28, 2014)

His horse charges towards the underbrush and then Howl pulls on the reins as it proves too thick to charge through. "Vandals and thieves..." he spits, in the same motion his horse does as well. He glances over at Ryuta. "Horses run much faster than men, believe me! If a two bit scoundrel such as he can survive out there, then it is no challenge for someone such as I!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 29, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> Howl watches Canterbury as he grabs the coins...and then Render flies after him. "Stop, thief!" he cries and then charges the armored leader!


"There are worse things than bandits in there sir. 
I suggest you don't give chase and stick to the path."


Hidden Nin said:


> His horse charges towards the underbrush and then Howl pulls on the reins as it proves too thick to charge through. "Vandals and thieves..." he spits, in the same motion his horse does as well. He glances over at Ryuta. "Horses run much faster than men, believe me! If a two bit scoundrel such as he can survive out there, then it is no challenge for someone such as I!"


"Ah, if you wish to be a hero ye must be more humble."


----------



## Kuno (Dec 29, 2014)

"He is just up and tossed money on the ground!"  Ky puts her sword away.  "I wouldn't call them thieves if he just up and gives it too them."  She looks at the bard in disgust.  "You wouldn' say that if you struggled find even the slightest..."  Shutting her mouth mid-sentence she mindlessly follows Elliot because he is walking.  "Gah!  Idiots the lot of you!"  Scowling she rushes forward then begins to move carefully from then on out.

Stealth:
Roll(1d20)+8:
14,+8
Total:22

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+8:
18,+8
Total:26  (Would I have gotten these rolls in a fight...odds are....NO!  Gah.....)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 29, 2014)

Kuno said:


> "He is just up and tossed money on the ground!"  Ky puts her sword away.  "I wouldn't call them thieves if he just up and gives it too them."  She looks at the bard in disgust.  "You wouldn' say that if you struggled find even the slightest..."  Shutting her mouth mid-sentence she mindlessly follows Elliot because he is walking.  "Gah!  Idiots the lot of you!"  Scowling she rushes forward then begins to move carefully from then on out.
> 
> Stealth:
> Roll(1d20)+8:
> ...


Ryuta gives Ky a look of concern
"I'm sorry..."
Then continues to move behind Elliot, this time with his Rapier at the ready


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 29, 2014)

"Heroes have _*pride*_." Howl says as he leads Render on.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 29, 2014)

Ty puts her bow away again, "Yes, I must agree, thief he is not.  He probably couldn't even barter his way out of a sack." she rubs her ear in an annoyed fashion, voice quieting as she follows Elliot and Ky.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 29, 2014)

At the bandit's request she watched the different reactions.

"Let's go after them!" Kagami yelled out and happily takes out her axe and bounds merrily towards the bushes that they dived into. 

Perception
1d20+-4
4+-4 = 0


"Shit! They vanished! Like magic!" She stops her pursuit, "You know that happens a lot. I wonder if a lot of people can vanish like that?"

Kagami scratches her head "Well, which way are we going? I say we go after that campfires - if these highway robbers are anywhere they'll be there!"

"I'm Kagami by the way! Since we're all gonna be smashy heads partners I figure you should know that. I've invented a new type of music called metal! It's awesome!"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 29, 2014)

Hung briefly considers chasing the ruffians but instead turns back to the group, "such types are beneath our notice, lowly creatures that will meet their ends in time no doubt.  But we have greater threats to face, true villainy and evils from the beyond!"

He wheels Kiki about to follow the group, "I am the mighty Hung of Lao!  The Bringer's tool and devoted champion against the evil and corruption that plagues this world.  Let us gather our friend and continue on, there is much work to be done yet this day!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 29, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Hung briefly considers chasing the ruffians but instead turns back to the group, "such types are beneath our notice, lowly creatures that will meet their ends in time no doubt.  But we have greater threats to face, true villainy and evils from the beyond!"
> 
> He wheels Kiki about to follow the group, "I am the mighty Hung of Lao!  The Bringer's tool and devoted champion against the evil and corruption that plagues this world.  Let us gather our friend and continue on, there is much work to be done yet this day!"



Ryuta yawns and seems to be eying Hung((ppfttt)).
"I agree whole heartily, but who is this Bringer you speak of?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 29, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ryuta yawns and seems to be eying Hung((ppfttt)).
> "I agree whole heartily, but who is this Bringer you speak of?"



Hung's gaze locks on Ryuta enthusiastically, "the Bringer is the glorious flame of purification, the one that purges corruption from the world.  I am his tool and the sign that the Return is imminent and soon the corruption that is the Haze will be burned from the world along with the abominations that it spawns."  He nods fiercely and zealously at the last making a gesture in the air.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 29, 2014)

"Wait wait wait."

"You're Hung Lao? Hung laaow? Hung low?"

She looks at his crotch.

"Well are you?" Kagami grins

She then looks at the two roads. "Anyway lets go, let's go let's go!"


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 29, 2014)

The party continues on the road to the Northeast as the sun begins to dip lower in the sky. Eventually, Ky manages to spot something - movement on the road ahead!

She motions to the others, who manage to get a good look. It's a man, dressed in hide with a sword on his back, accompanied by three lean looking dogs. The man has a heavily tattooed face and red markings on his armor.


*Spoiler*: _DC 10 Knowledge: Local_ 




You recognize the markings as those of a local raiding tribe, the Crimson Fingers. 





For a moment it looks like the party will get the drop on the man - however, at the last moment one of the dogs notices your scent. It begins barking furiously, and the next thing you know you're being charged!

((Initiatives and five rounds of actions. Nobody has surprise. I'd also like to know whether you're going to be at the front or the back of the party formation. If you're confused, just ask in OOC!))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 29, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> The party continues on the road to the Northeast as the sun begins to dip lower in the sky. Eventually, Ky manages to spot something - movement on the road ahead!
> 
> She motions to the others, who manage to get a good look. It's a man, dressed in hide with a sword on his back, accompanied by three lean looking dogs. The man has a heavily tattooed face and red markings on his armor.
> 
> ...



INI: 1d20+9
11+9 = 20
((Back))
Round 1
Seeing as they are being charged Ryuta decides to cast a spell
'Grease' to slow them down and stop said charge when they get into range properly after that Ryuta uses a move action to get his bow ready. He aims at the dogs alone.


*Spoiler*: _rest of rounds_ 



Round 2
attack
1d20+2
17+2 = 19
dmg
1d6+0
5+0 = 5


Round 3
attack
1d20+2
11+2 = 13
dmg
1d6+0
4+0 = 4



Round 4
attack
1d20+2
10+2 = 12
dmg
1d6+0
2+0 = 2


Round 5
attack
1d20+2
8+2 = 10
dmg
1d6+0
6+0 = 6


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 29, 2014)

Hung will charge and attack, seeking to use the longer reach of his lance to his advantage (10' reach, so the first creature to approach each round will provoke AoO, he can 5' step away from them).  If he or Kiki get injured then he'll back away.

He does not have his shield as he can't reliably make "control mount with knees" checks yet.

Init: 
Roll(1d20)+1:
4,+1
Total:5

Round 1: Charge!

Ride: Control battle-trained mount:
Roll(1d20)+1:
11,+1
Total:12 (success vs. DC 10)

Attack (charge):
Roll(1d20)+4:
13,+4
Total:17

Damage (x2 charging with lance):
Roll(1d6)+0:
6,+0
Total:6 (x2)

Round 2-5:
Attacks:
Roll(1d20)+2:
14,+2
Total:16

Roll(1d20)+2:
8,+2
Total:10

Roll(1d20)+2:
11,+2
Total:13

Roll(1d20)+2:
15,+2
Total:17

Damage:
Roll(1d6)+0:
2,+0
Total:2

Roll(1d6)+0:
2,+0
Total:2

Roll(1d6)+0:
4,+0
Total:4

Roll(1d6)+0:
5,+0
Total:5

Handle Animal: Handle "attack" (move action, DC 10)
Roll(1d20)+8:
17,+8
Total:25

Roll(1d20)+8:
13,+8
Total:21

Roll(1d20)+8:
11,+8
Total:19

Roll(1d20)+8:
20,+8
Total:28

Pony Attacks round 2-4: (hoof/hoof)
Roll(1d20)+1:
7,+1
Total:8

Roll(1d20)+1:
2,+1
Total:3

Roll(1d20)+1:
8,+1
Total:9

Roll(1d20)+1:
1,+1
Total:2

Roll(1d20)+1:
4,+1
Total:5

Roll(1d20)+1:
4,+1
Total:5

Roll(1d20)+1:
7,+1
Total:8

Roll(1d20)+1:
1,+1
Total:2

(Damage is d3+2 if any of that #$@$ actually hits, holy #@$@)



*Spoiler*: _Ride checks to avoid damage to mount if needed_ 




Roll(1d20)+1:
19,+1
Total:20

Roll(1d20)+1:
13,+1
Total:14

Roll(1d20)+1:
5,+1
Total:6

Roll(1d20)+1:
11,+1
Total:12

Roll(1d20)+1:
11,+1
Total:12


----------



## Vergil (Dec 29, 2014)

> *[SIZE=+1]Kagami Tevaga[/SIZE]*
> F CG Half Orc Skald, *Level* 1, *Init* -1, *HP* 11/11, *Speed*
> *AC* 13, *Touch* 9, *Flat-footed* 13, *CMD* 12, *Fort* +5, *Ref* -1, *Will* +0, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 0
> *  Greataxe * +3 (1d12+3, x3)
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




Init
Roll(1d20)-1:
9,-1
Total:8

Round 1

Upon seeing the grease on the ground Kagami decides to try and set fire to it with Spark.

Round 2-5
And then proceeds to charge in with her greataxe!

Atk
Roll(1d20)+3:
17,+3
Total:20

Dmg
Roll(1d12)+3:
10,+3
Total:13

Atk
Roll(1d20)+3:
2,+3
Total:5

Dmg
Roll(1d12)+3:
2,+3
Total:5

Atk
Roll(1d20)+3:
20,+3
Total:23

(Confirm)
Roll(1d20)+3:
1,+3
Total:4

Dmg
Roll(1d12)+3:
7,+3
Total:10

Atk
Roll(1d20)+3:
13,+3
Total:16

Dmg
Roll(1d12)+3:
6,+3
Total:9


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 29, 2014)

INI:
Roll(1d20+2):
9+2=11

Rounds 1-5: 

Elliot unsheathes his sword and charges into the battle.

Round 1:
Power Attack: 
Roll(1d20+7-1):
10+7=1=16

DMG:
Roll(1d10+8):
6+8=14

Round 2:
ATK:
Roll(1d20+7):
20+7=27

DMG:
Roll(1d10+6)
7+6=13

Round 3:
ATK:
Roll(1d20+7):
7+7+14

DMG:
Roll(1d10+6)
1+6=7

Round 4:
ATK:
Roll(1d20+7):
15+7=22

DMG:
Roll(1d10+6)
2+6=8

ATK:
Roll(1d20+7):
13+7=20

DMG:
Roll(1d10+6):
10+6=16


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 29, 2014)

Howl raises an eyebrow, and then falls into stance atop his steed. "Fly! Render!"



Round 1:

As the oil and fire shoot up, he takes a turn to position himself and line up a new charge lane, and call out a *Challenge *to the man with the dogs (+1 Damage against him, -2 AC against the dogs)

Round 2:

CHARGE!


 x2 = 16

Round 3 - 5

Render stays in Total Defense while Howl maneuvers him and attacks with his shield and pike style from horseback.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 30, 2014)

"Damn!"  Ky swears and drops to the middle of the group.  If/When she sees an opening she will move toward the fores to try and slip around behind the man and dogs now that they are distracted with the rest of the group.  She will then attack from behind the closest distracted opponent.

Stats:

*Spoiler*: __ 




HP: 9
Armor Class: 16 (10 + 2 [leather] + 4 [dexterity])

Touch AC: 14
Flatfooted: 12

Init: +4

Fort: +0
Reflex: +6
Will: +2




Init:
Roll(1d20)+4:
16,+4
Total:20

Attack: Rounds 1-5
*Spoiler*: __ 




Roll(1d20)+4:
18,+4
Total:22

Roll(1d20)+4:
4,+4
Total:8

Roll(1d20)+4:
15,+4
Total:19

Roll(1d20)+4:
20,+4
Total:24




Damage:  Rounds 1-5:
*Spoiler*: __ 




Roll(1d6)+0:
3,+0
Total:3

Roll(1d6)+0:
4,+0
Total:4

Roll(1d6)+0:
2,+0
Total:2

Roll(1d6)+0:
1,+0
Total:1

Roll(1d6)+0:
4,+0
Total:4


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 30, 2014)

Ty moves back to the back of the party, silently firing her bow at the master of the dogs.

Initiative-
Roll(1d20)+3:
8,+3
Total:11

Rounds 1-5-

*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d20)+3:
6,+3
Total:9
Dmg
Roll(1d8)+0:
1,+0
Total:1

Roll(1d20)+3:
1,+3
Total:4
Roll(1d8)+0:
6,+0
Total:6


Roll(1d20)+3:
10,+3
Total:13
Roll(1d8)+0:
4,+0
Total:4

Roll(1d20)+3:
10,+3
Total:13
Roll(1d8)+0:
6,+0
Total:6

Roll(1d20)+3:
11,+3
Total:14
Roll(1d8)+0:
4,+0
Total:4


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 30, 2014)

*Round One*

Ryuta reacts with lightning speed, hands weaving through the air as he gently tugs on the very fabric of the universe. Grease covers the ground in front of the hounds, but the four legged beasts are too sturdy to have their paws swept out from under them. They charge through the spell unimpeded, howling ferociously. Ky dodges past them as she seeks to position herself behind the Raider, feet barely seeming to touch the ground.

The first dog charges Howl, and the cavalier's lance jabs out, cutting through fur and muscle. The dog snaps at Render in response, but with some fancy footwork the horse manages to avoid its jaws. The second dog tries a similar tactic with Kagami, but its reckless charge must've put it off balance, as it snaps at only air. Finally, the third dog meets with Hung. Though the gnome makes a valiantly effort to spear it before it gets too close, it ducks the lance and bites viciously at Kiki - but it too fails to connect. ((two 1s in a row, it's like these dogs wanted to die))

Meanwhile, behind the clash of melee, Ty nocks an arrow. Though her arm is steady and her aim true, her arrow fails to pierce the Raider's armor. Elliot is the first to draw blood, his sword nearly bisecting the dog unlucky enough to be closest to him. 

Kagami, like Ryuta, turns to magic, and at her command a spark of fire flies from her hand, attempting to capitalize on the bard's _Grease_ spell. Nothing happens, because _Grease_ isn't flammable, but she certainly looks cool doing it. 

Howl's voice rings out across the battlefield, and his eyes narrow as he prepares to charge the Raider. Across the battlefield, Hung spurs Kiki into action and charges past the nearest Dog, striking a mighty blow despite his size. The dog reels, gravely injured, but keeps its feet. 

The Raider, the slowest of the bunch, pulls up before having to cross Ryuta's grease trap. Answering Howl's challenge, he reaches into a pouch by strapped to his leg and hurls a dart, which slips through a crack in Howl's armor (Howl -4 hp).

*Round 2*

Ryuta fires an arrow over Kagami's shoulder, catching the injured dog in the chest and dropping it to the dirt. Ky, who managed to slip past the Raider while he was distracted by Howl, deals a shallow cut to the man with her short sword. 

The last remaining dog bites at Render again, but again the horse manages to evade the beast's jaws. Elliot, determined to keep his winning streak going, steps forward and murders the everliving fuck out of that dog. It is dead.

Ty lets loose another arrow, and again it bounces off the Raider's armor. He reaches for another throwing dart, but Howl follows up on his earlier promise, he and Render closing the distance between them and the Raider in a flash. His lance positioned perfectly, Howl connects with the Raider's chest and sends the man tumbling - the Raider takes his last breath before his body's even stopped moving. 

*End Combat*

The Raider and one dog are dead. Another dog is close to death, but seems stable, and the last is whimpering as blood pours from its wound - if you don't help it, it stands a good chance of dieing in the next few seconds.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 30, 2014)

Ty sighs, nearing the dog and crouching at it.  She uses a Cure Light Wounds and tries to befriend it.  "It's alright big puppy." she says quietly as Mordir perches on her shoulder again.

Heal
Roll(1d8)+1:
1,+1
Total:2

Handle Animal-
Roll(1d20)+3:
14,+3
Total:17


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 30, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Ty sighs, nearing the dog and crouching at it.  She uses a Cure Light Wounds and tries to befriend it.  "It's alright big puppy." she says quietly as Mordir perches on her shoulder again.
> 
> Heal
> Roll(1d8)+1:
> ...


"Tis careful it likely knows not what happens."
Ryuta puts the bow away and replenishes his quiver, then has his rapier at the ready.
"Keep yon eyes out and open. There may be more, if there be not, then we can bury the dead honorably."


----------



## Vergil (Dec 30, 2014)

Kagami looks at the grease and then her hand. "Oh shit! I forgot I'm not in Fereldan,  where the grease is different and I thought this would work. Goddammit!"

"Bury the dead? Pfft, why? Not as if they would do us the honor. I'd rather teabag their faces. Or at least loot them!"

Kagami searches to see what she can find.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Dec 30, 2014)

*Asim*

From beneath his drawn up hood, Asim sighed as he poked through the payment of silver pieces he had just received. The total he counted was underwhelming to say the least. He peered about at the street vendors, looking for the cheapest place to get something to eat. His search lead him to the outskirts of the town where the sound of battle magic and barking dogs drew his attention.

_A fight?_

He followed the road out of town and came upon the aftermath of the battle. It was a small group that seemed to be searching through the bodies. They didn't seem to be the aggressors in the situation but Asim couldn't be sure.

Knowledge: Local:
Roll(1d20)+0
10, +0
Total: 10

The man on the ground was a raider. Some of the merchants Asim had worked for had warned him that raiders baring crimson markings on their armour might try to accost them while they travelled.

"It seems you've done the region a service", Asim muttered.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 30, 2014)

Ky will search the bodies for anything good then drag them into the brush lining the road.  "There.  That is a good enough burial as far as I am concerned.  It has stopped being a person and is only a body."  Brushing her hands off she will then continue on down the road.  

Stealth:
Roll(1d20)+8:
20,+8
Total:28

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+8:
3,+8
Total:11


----------



## Vergil (Dec 30, 2014)

"Hey! I wasn't done defiling him!" Kagami objects as Ky drags the body away. She looks around for her as she hides "Fuck! Stop vanishing like that!"

She looks at the hooded person.

"Yup that's us! Dude on the horse is a real life hero! I think he needs a hero name though. Like something that ends in -man. Hero-man or Guy on a horse-man."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 30, 2014)

"Howl," he says to Kagami, hopping down off his saddle and then moving to check his steed. "You alright? Any injuries?" he says cautiously, before the horse noses him and neighs rebukingly. "What?! This is nothing. Just a flesh wound." Howl scowls, and then hops into the saddle again. "Damn horse," he mutters, and spurs him on. "C'mon! Let's go! I have some Imperial artifacts to investigate!"


----------



## Vergil (Dec 30, 2014)

Kagami looks at the Hero and shrugs her shoulders and howls.

"Awesome suggestion! Now I feel up for anything. Onwards!" Kagami rushes on ahead


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 30, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Heal
> Roll(1d8)+1:
> 1,+1
> Total:2
> ...



The cure light wounds brings the dog back to the land of the living, but it still doesn't look up to running around. It growls hesitantly at Yuki, apparently confused, then darts over to its surviving doggy friend. It pulls the dog by the scruff of its neck into the underbrush - you can still see it, but it should be relatively safe from predators, you suppose. 



Kuno said:


> Ky will search the bodies for anything good then drag them into the brush lining the road.  "There.  That is a good enough burial as far as I am concerned.  It has stopped being a person and is only a body."  Brushing her hands off she will then continue on down the road.
> 
> Stealth:
> Roll(1d20)+8:
> ...



Searching the dead raider turns up:

1 Short sword
1 Hide armor
3 darts
4 sp
1 Map

The map details the surrounding area, with a small clearing helpfully circled in charcoal. Because you're probably reasonable people, you assume this must be where the Crimson Fingers have set up camp for the time being.

With Ky scouting ahead of the party, there's no further incidents on the road. By the time you reach the indicated area, the sun is going down.

Approaching carefully, you notice a dwarf *((Chaos Theory))* crouching behind some underbrush. He notices you, and seeing you're not more Crimson Fingers, turns back to whatever he was looking at.

Crouching behind the underbrush, you can see what looks like a makeshift camp. Six raiders, bearing the same markings as the earlier man, mill about, sharpening weapons, cracking jokes, relaxing. A large tent sits off to the side - you can't see the entrance from this angle. 

The raiders are unaware of your presence (surprise round!) the underbrush conceals you but does not count as difficult terrain for you to charge. Speaking above a whisper will alert the bandits and lose you your surprise round. 


*Spoiler*: _shitty map_ 





Black is the tent
Green is the underbrush, you're behind it
Other colors are enemies, refer to them by color for attacking.
Pre-combat actions, initiatives, and five rounds.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 30, 2014)

After a moment's pause to take in the layout of the camp Hung guides Kiki along the edge of the growth and, as soon as he's clear of the brush, charges at the nearest raider, lance high, shouting at the top of his lungs.  "Lunge the Mighty Hung!  For the Bringer!"  ((Preference would be to charge cyan, looks like red might be the more realistic angle though)).

As before after the initial charge he'll try to leverage the reach of his lance as much as possible (AoO at +2, 1d6 damage).  If it looks like he's getting swarmed he'll withdraw in order to line up another charge.

Init:
1d20+1
16+1 = 17

Surprise Round: Charge
1d20+4
10+4 = 14

1d6+0
2+0 = 2 (x2 = 4)

Rounds 1-5:

*Spoiler*: _Attack rolls_ 




1d20+2
16+2 = 18

1d20+2
14+2 = 16

1d20+2
14+2 = 16

1d20+2
9+2 = 11

1d20+2
6+2 = 8





*Spoiler*: _Damage rolls_ 




1d6+0
3+0 = 3

1d6+0
4+0 = 4

1d6+0
5+0 = 5

1d6+0
5+0 = 5

1d6+0
2+0 = 2





*Spoiler*: _Handle Animal "attack" commands. DC 10_ 




1d20+8
20+8 = 28

1d20+8
15+8 = 23

1d20+8
10+8 = 18

1d20+8
10+8 = 18

1d20+8
9+8 = 17





*Spoiler*: _Mount attack rolls_ 




Hoof/Hoof, two attacks a round

1d20-1
19-1 = 18

1d20-1
11-1 = 10

1d20-1
1-1 = 0

1d20-1
5-1 = 4

1d20-1
4-1 = 3

1d20-1
19-1 = 18

1d20-1
19-1 = 18

1d20-1
7-1 = 6

1d20-1
9-1 = 8

1d20-1
4-1 = 3





*Spoiler*: _Mount damage rolls_ 




((Actually d3's, I rerolled any 4's))
1d4+2
3+2 = 5

1d4+2
3+2 = 5

1d4+2
1+2 = 3

1d4+2
2+2 = 4

1d4+2
1+2 = 3

1d4+2
2+2 = 4

1d4+2
2+2 = 4

1d4+2
2+2 = 4

1d4+2
3+2 = 5

1d4+2
3+2 = 5





*Spoiler*: _Ride checks to negate damage to mount_ 




1/round if mount is hit can make a ride check, if ride check is greater than attack roll negates damage.

1d20+1
11+1 = 12

1d20+1
3+1 = 4

1d20+1
20+1 = 21

1d20+1
16+1 = 17

1d20+1
4+1 = 5


----------



## Chaos Theory (Dec 31, 2014)

*Gorbash Crestbreaker*

*[Underbrush; Outside Bandit Encampment]​*
[color=#F2400]ZzZzZzZzZz~[/color]

-An indistinguishable but loud ruckus comes from the camp on the other side-

A light clanging of bottles echoes in a sleeping man's ears as the encampment below comes alive. The six bandits below in waiting for their ally to return from the city have began to converse among themselves while making all manner of clatter while they go about their day. 

This alone isn't a sin, repairing, cleaning and sharpening tools, weapons and armor is a must in this day in time. The sin, at least in Gorbash's mind, was waking him from his dreams. Most of which were ale induced murkiness, but they were his dammit. [color=#F2400]"Eh?"[/color] is grumbled as bottles softly rolled from, his bloodshot eyes peeled open as he crawled toward the brush line. Pushing his hands through the brush he parts a small hole to see whom had waken him.

Teeth grits as the bandits below go on about their day, joking and being loud, and he snorts to himself. Not one to be of sound mind when just woken from an ale induced sleep the Dwarf was about to do something stupid. That is until he is approached, the noise draws his attention and his hand quickly goes for the morning star at his side as he turned. His blue eyes focus on who was approaching him, not seeing anything that pointed to more of the Crimson Fingers he returns his attention to the camp on the other side of the brush. 

"Wat dat idiot doin'?" is grumbled to himself as he noticed Hung approaching the camp on his own. Pulling his light crossbow he for reasons beyond him decides to help him.

Init:
1d20+2+4(Improved Initiative) 
14+2+4=20

Rounds 1-5:


*Spoiler*: _Attack Rolls_ 



1d20+2
20+2=22

-Move Action, Ten Foot down to the right, can't reload-

1d20+2 
5+2=7   

-Move Action, ten foot down to the right, can't reload-

1d20+2
13+2=15





*Spoiler*: _Damage Rolls_ 



1d8+0
2+0=2 (Crit x2) =4

-N/A-

1d8+0
5+0=5

-N/A-

1d8+0
7+0=7


----------



## Vergil (Dec 31, 2014)

> *[SIZE=+1]Kagami Tevaga[/SIZE]*
> F CG Half Orc Skald, *Level* 1, *Init* -1, *HP* 11/11, *Speed*
> *AC* 13 (while rage  = 12), *Touch* 9, *Flat-footed* 13, *CMD* 12, *Fort* +5, *Ref* -1, *Will* +0 (+1), *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 0
> *  Greataxe * +3 (1d12+3, x3)
> ...



Kagami grins as she charges out to the red guy

"I need a scary battlecry!" she yells Summoning her guitar and playing it.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Init
1d20-1
11-1 = 10

R1
Raging Song - inspired rage (+2 str/+2 con/ +1 will/ -1 AC - to all those who accept the effects of the song)












R2
She keeps up the performance as she dives into battle with her axe
1d20+3
15+3 = 18

Dmg:
1d12+3+1
4+3+1 = 8

R3
1d20+3
2+3 = 5

Dmg
1d12+3 +1
2+3+1 = 6

R4 - end song (4 rounds left)
1d20+3
1+3 = 4 (ugh)

Dmg
1d12+3
7+3 = 10

R5
1d20+3
11+3 = 14

Dmg
1d12+3
6+3 = 9


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 31, 2014)

Damn it, gnome!" Elliot swore as he charged into the fray after him.

INI:
Roll(1d20)+2:
10,+2
Total:12

Round 1:

ATK:
Roll(1d20)+7:
11,+7
Total:18

DMG:
Roll(1d20)+8:
1,+8
Total:9

Round 2:

ATK: 
Roll(1d20)+7
15+7
Total:22

DMG: 
Roll(1d10+8)
2,+8
Total:10

Round 3:

ATK:
Roll(1d20)+7
2,+7
Total:9

DMG:
Roll(1d10+8)
8,+8
Total:16

Round 4:

ATK:
Roll(1d20)+7
14,+7
Total:21

DMG:
Roll(1d10+8)
10,+8
Total:18

Round 5: 

ATK:
Roll(1d20)+7
12,+7
Total:19

DMG:
Roll(1d10+8)
6,+8
Total:14


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Dec 31, 2014)

*Asim*

After seeing the party shamelessly loot the raider, it intrigued Asim.

_Perhaps these people are on some kind of errand from the town authority. If there are spoils up for grabs..._

"These raiders are a scourge to my line of work. Removing them would increase my standing with future employers. I will assist you in this task..." he grinned.


***​

When the group arrived at the raider camp, it wasn't long before battle ensued. A dwarf that had been concealed nearby was also drawn into what rapidly became an almighty ruckus. Asim's rage was like a vicious dog straining at its leash, but Asim kept it at bay for the time being. Despite this, Kagami's song was too rousing to ignore.

"Hahaha, a fell song for fell deeds", he snickered. 

Asim advances out of the thicket, directly towards *purple*.

Init:
1d20 + 2
2+2 = *4*

R1
Asim performs a vicious diagonal cut
1d20+4
15+4 = 19

Dmg:
1d8+4
4+4 = 8

R2
A strong stab towards the enemy's armpit
1d20+4
10+4 = 14

Dmg:
1d8+4
7+4 = 11

R3
A rotating backhand slash to the neck
1d20+4
1+4 = 5

Dmg:
1d8+4
6+4 = 10

R4
Vertical cut at the crown of the enemy's head
1d20+4
14+4 = 18

Dmg:
1d8+4
3+4 = 7

R5
Stab at the enemy's gut
1d20+4
15+4 = 19

Dmg:
1d8+4
7+4 = 11


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 31, 2014)

Render reared up and pushed ahead madly as his master spurred him forward, spear pointed towards the enemy as he offers a gradual assault on the *Magenta *foot soldier. He takes on the effects of the rage song (and if he's adjacent to at least one ally he gains a +1 AC)



AC: 17
HP: 8/12

Surprise Round:  (Slight mistake there, multiplied the modifier by two instead of waiting for the damage, so in all it should be 16 damage)

Round 1 - 5

Render stays in Total Defense and Howl attacks from horseback cautiously, adjusting with five foot steps as needed.



EDIT: Forgot we had a surprise round, added a Charge attack to begin on *Magenta*!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 1, 2015)

> *[SIZE=+1]Ryuta Hikari[/SIZE]*
> M NG Human Bard, *Level* 1, *Init* +9, *HP* 10/10, *Speed* 30
> *AC* 16, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 13, *Fort* +2, *Ref* +4, *Will* +2, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 0
> *  Shortbow (Arrows, common (58)) * +2 (1d6, x3)
> ...


ini:1d20+9
12+9 = 21
Surprise round
Ryuta uses *Silent image* to summon an image of a Abomination of horrid slimy slithering parts of eyes, flesh, intestines and various body parts moving about in a mishmash large meatball that would make many people's stomach's turn out of the bushes while still hiding himself using the surprise round to his advantage. His objective scare them, make them vomit.
Round 1
A bardic performance is started(Oratory), Ryuta uses his Inspire Courage skill


> To be affected, an ally must be able to perceive the bard’s performance. An affected ally receives a +1 morale bonus on saving throws against charm and fear effects and a +1 competence bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls.


While staying in the bushes. If the enemy comes towards him he will use his allies as protection hiding behind them while performing, staying within range so the performance helps them. At the same time the silent Image is kept up.( I don't have to roll a Concentration save I think? Don't know how anyway. Take it down if you want)
*Spoiler*: __ 




Round 2
Ryuta takes to his bow again and fires at the enemy giving the nearest ally trouble while keeping his performance up to buff everyone including himself until stopped.
attack:
1d20+3
5+3 = 8

dmg:1d6+1
3+1 = 4




Round 3
Attack:
1d20+3
12+3 = 15

dmg:
1d6+1
5+1 = 6




Round 4
Attack:
1d20+3
17+3 = 20
dmg:
1d6+1
4+1 = 5



Round 5
Attack:
1d20+3
5+3 = 8

dmg:
1d6+1
6+1 = 7


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 2, 2015)

*Surprise Round*

The party takes a moment to ready themselves and then bursts from the underbrush. Kagami begins her song, a powerful, angry tune that drives all who hear and accept it into a frenzy. Howl, Render's hooves kicking up dirt behind him, charges Magenta, who doesn't stand a chance - the lance drives straight through armor and flesh alike, and Magenta drops dead. Beside him is Asim, slightly slower but no less dangerous. With his initial target already dead, his longsword instead finds Green, a successful diagonal slice backed by all the rage and anger the Half-Orc can put it.

Ryuta summons up an illusion of an eldritch horror, all tentacles and ooze and bloodshot eyes. One of the raiders is clearly affected by it, the others not so much. ((Red is shaken)) Gorbash fires his crossbow, catching Cyan in the chest, and while Hung follows the bolt eagerly, his lance fails to connect.

Elliot and Ky, meanwhile, move forward in unison towards Orange. Elliot's sword flashes in the setting sun, and blood quickly follows, a long cut across the man's chest. Ky's shortsword follows suit, but doesn't manage to penetrate Orange's armor. From behind the underbrush, Ty fires her bow at Red, but the arrow whizzes harmlessly over the raider's head.

*Round One*

Ryuta drops the illusion, his work done, and instead bursts into song. His melody is different from Kagami's, more cautious than reckless, more inspiring than rage inducing. The songs seem to almost compliment one another - both musicians get the sense that with a little practice, they could create something truly unique.

Emboldened by this new song, Elliot finishes what he started, stabbing his blade straight through Orange's chest. The raider collapses, and Ky uses the opportunity to dart from one end of the battlefield to the other, sinking her shortsword into Green's chest. The raider responds with a brutal swing of his own sword, which sends Ky stumbling back. *((Ky -4 hp))* Howl attempts to take advantage of Green's attack, but his lance glances uselessly off the man's armor. 

Working together in the way only true partners can, Hung and Kiki attack in unison, both of their attacks hitting Cyan solidly and then pulling back to better leverage Hung's lance. The raider prepares to respond, bleeding heavily, but's he's suddenly finished off by a roaring Kagami, who knocks him into the air with one swing of her axe and then brutally back to the earth with another. 

Asim finds himself in the thick of the fighting. He shrugs off an attack from Red, takes a hit from Blue *((Asim -4 hp))* and strikes at Green, but finds only air. Ty's arrow whizzes past his head a moment later, coming closer to him than its intended target. Gorbash sacrifices. 

*Round Two*

Blue attacks Asim again, but this time his attack is parried to the side. Howl turns his attention from Green to Blue, lance finding a weak spot in the raider's defenses and punishing him for it. Asim follows up on Howl's attack but doesn't find similar success. Behind them, Hung and Kiki line up another charge, this time landing a solid blow on Red, who, his hands still shaking from Ryuta's illusion, misses Kagami's neck by scant inches with his sword. Kagami responds with an overhead swing that hit only dirt - Ty, Gorbash, and Ryuta all attempt to catch Red from a range, but none of their attacks finds its target. 

Elliot, moving on from Orange's corpse, takes a swipe at Green, his sword stopped by the man's own. His attack, however, distracts the raider enough for Ky to finish him off with a well-placed sneak attack. 

*Round Three*

Again, all three arches fire at Red, and again, all three archers fail to hit. Red, emboldened by his apparent temporary invulnerability, follows up against Kagami and scores a solid blow. *((Kagami -7 hp))* But he's quickly put in his place by Elliot, who winds up and decapitates him not a moment later.

Not wanting to be outdone, Howl jabs his lance at Blue. The raider takes the blow to the face and hits the dirt, hard.

*End of Combat*

When the dust settles down, the party's sustained only minor injuries. Red is dead, his head lying peacefully several feet from his body. The other raiders lay on the ground in various states of "almost deadness" with only Blue looking to be still in danger of immediate death.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 2, 2015)

Ryuta stops performing and nods his head
"All is well. Let us be thankful that few are dead. 
We should take them into custody back to the village for proper justice and information."


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 2, 2015)

Elliot sheathes his blade, looking at the dead and mostly dead raiders. _Well, at least we have witnesses. Are there anymore of them here?_ 

He pushes that thought out of his mind for now as he notices and checks on Ky. "You alright? Looked like you took a bad hit there." He also notices Kagami's strike. "Damn, you too. Hey, Ty, can you do something about these two?"

Elliot looks around the camp. "We should search the camp for anything useful. I'll go first." He unsheathes his blade out of habit and walks inside.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 2, 2015)

P-X 12 said:


> Elliot sheathes his blade, looking at the dead and mostly dead raiders. _Well, at least we have witnesses. Are there anymore of them here?_
> 
> He pushes that thought out of his mind for now as he notices and checks on Ky. "You alright? Looked like you took a bad hit there." He also notices Kagami's strike. "Damn, you too. Hey, Ty, can you do something about these two?"
> 
> Elliot looks around the camp. "We should search the camp for anything useful. I'll go first." He unsheathes his blade out of habit and walks inside.



The tent is ten feet by ten feet. There's a locked chest on the right "wall" and a collection of furs, most likely used as a makeshift bed, in the far right corner.

In those furs are two women, a Half-Orc and a human. The human is chained to the ground, but the Half-Orc is not. She bares her teeth at you as you enter but makes no aggressive movements towards you.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 2, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> The tent is ten feet by ten feet. There's a locked chest on the right "wall" and a collection of furs, most likely used as a makeshift bed, in the far right corner.
> 
> In those furs are two women, a Half-Orc and a human. The human is chained to the ground, but the Half-Orc is not. She bares her teeth at you as you enter but makes no aggressive movements towards you.



Ryuta follows behind Elliot to view the same situation
Ryuta casts Prestidigitation and makes a small crude version of the Half-orc  with a weapon appear, then signifies surrender and peace with it by having the version drop her weapon and shake hands with Ryuta.((Level 0 Universal spells. Think action figure. ))
"Please, not more injured and wounded nor dead."
Diplomacy: 1d20+4
20+4 = 24


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 2, 2015)

Elliot sheathes his sword when he sees no sign of immediate danger. When he sees the half-orc bare her teeth, he stands still, observing two pair as Ryuta works his magic.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2015)

Ty runs over to Ky's side after putting her bow away, "Hold it, hold it little sister.  Stay still, you're wounded.  Do not be a child about it."

Healing-
Roll(1d8)+1:
3,+1
Total:4


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 2, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ryuta follows behind Elliot to view the same situation
> Ryuta casts Prestidigitation and makes a small crude version of the Half-orc  with a weapon appear, then signifies surrender and peace with it by having the version drop her weapon and shake hands with Ryuta.((Level 0 Universal spells. Think action figure. ))
> "Please, not more injured and wounded nor dead."
> Diplomacy: 1d20+4
> 20+4 = 24



"Fuck you," the Half-orc says. "I don't mean to attack you, hallum. But I won't surrender, to be judged by your ones-behind-walls." She spits at the illusion. "Let me go or kill me."


*Spoiler*: _Anyone who speaks Orcish_ 




_Hallum_ literally means "soft-skin" and is the Orcish catchall word for the Elves, Dwarves, Humans, Halflings, Gnomes, or any combination of the five. 





*Spoiler*: _Asim_ 




You recognize the half-orc woman. She was from your tribe, before the slavers came - she was a young girl, but was being raised to be concubine of your then chief. As such, she was not given a name.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 2, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> "Fuck you," the Half-orc says. "I don't mean to attack you, hallum. But I won't surrender, to be judged by your ones-behind-walls." She spits at the illusion. "Let me go or kill me."
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Anyone who speaks Orcish_
> ...


Ryuta stares at the orcish woman for a moment.
"I see, so you are not truly with those men... I would be glad to let you go and would hardly think of harming a woman so readily, but what of the person behind you chained?"


----------



## Kuno (Jan 2, 2015)

Glaring at her sister, Ky stands still to receive the healing then pushes into the tent after hearing the voices.  "It don't matter.  She is chained in a tent belonging to those assholes."  Turning toward the woman she smiles.  "Give me a moment and I will find the keys."  Ky doesn't like to see anyone locked up.

Turning away she goes back to the battlefield and begins searching through the pockets of the raiders for anything but especially the keys.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+8:
11,+8
Total:19


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 2, 2015)

While (most) of the others investigate the tent Hung will coup-de-grace any living raiders.  As he does so he offers last rites that the Bringer will grant them mercy in death for their crimes in life and that the corruption of their spirits not follow them into the afterlife.  If there are any that are conscious he'll give them special attention.

((If there are any that are merely disabled, 0 hp, let me know, they will merit different consideration))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 2, 2015)

Howl dismounts and does the same as Hung, though he specifically goes for the throat, keeping their eyes and faces intact. He gives prayers to the Oracle as he does so, Render keeping a look out. He loots the Crimson Fingers as he goes.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> "Fuck you," the Half-orc says. "I don't mean to attack you, hallum. But I won't surrender, to be judged by your ones-behind-walls." She spits at the illusion. "Let me go or kill me."
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Anyone who speaks Orcish_
> ...



_What the hell does "hallum" mean?_ "Hey, Ryuta, could you watch this place? I'll try to get Kagami or the other guy we found (Asim) to talk with her." Elliot goes towards the others and finds Asim, not noticing Howl or Hung. "Hey, uh, could you help us with someone? She's kind of not responding to us and we thought someone who wasn't...well human or elf would work better." Elliot walks towards the tent. "Say, do you know what 'hallum' means?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 2, 2015)

P-X 12 said:


> _What the hell does "hallum" mean?_ "Hey, Ryuta, could you watch this place? I'll try to get Kagami or the other guy we found (Asim) to talk with her." Elliot goes towards the others and finds Asim. "Hey, uh, could you help us with someone? She's kind of not responding to us and we thought someone who wasn't...well human or elf would work better." Elliot walks towards the tent. "Say, do you know what 'hallum' means?"


Ryuta nods his head
"Can you wait a moment miss? Many are busy all around and we don't want miscommunication. It's best everyone knows who you are before you leave for your sake, they tend to be less polite about such matters as this."
Diplomacy:1d20+4
14+4 = 18


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 3, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ryuta stares at the orcish woman for a moment.
> "I see, so you are not truly with those men... I would be glad to let you go and would hardly think of harming a woman so readily, but what of the person behind you chained?"



"You would let me go. But your friends are not so eager." She snorts. "Girl is Rucks'. I am Rucks'. The men outside were Rucks'. You do not care for what is Rucks'. But you will care for girl, I think. Hallum for hallum."



Kuno said:


> Glaring at her sister, Ky stands still to receive the healing then pushes into the tent after hearing the voices.  "It don't matter.  She is chained in a tent belonging to those assholes."  Turning toward the woman she smiles.  "Give me a moment and I will find the keys."  Ky doesn't like to see anyone locked up.
> 
> Turning away she goes back to the battlefield and begins searching through the pockets of the raiders for anything but especially the keys.
> 
> ...



Will post loot further down. Ky manages to find a single iron key on the body of one of the raiders. It takes a bit of jostling to open the lock chaining the human woman to the floor, but it clicks open after some struggle.

The half-orc doesn't bother to try and stop you, and even moves away to give you space.

The human girl, once free of her bonds, throws herself at Ky, wrapping her in a bear hug. She doesn't say anything. As far as you can tell, she's about twenty years old, and hasn't bathed in what looks like a month. She's covered in various scratches, cuts and bruises. 




EvilMoogle said:


> While (most) of the others investigate the tent Hung will coup-de-grace any living raiders.  As he does so he offers last rites that the Bringer will grant them mercy in death for their crimes in life and that the corruption of their spirits not follow them into the afterlife.  If there are any that are conscious he'll give them special attention.
> 
> ((If there are any that are merely disabled, 0 hp, let me know, they will merit different consideration))





Hidden Nin said:


> Howl dismounts and does the same as Hung, though he specifically goes for the throat, keeping their eyes and faces intact. He gives prayers to the Oracle as he does so, Render keeping a look out. He loots the Crimson Fingers as he goes.



The executions go smoothly, none have the strength to resist and most are more dead than alive. 

Howl and Ky find:

6 Rapiers
6 Hide armors
50 silver pieces



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ryuta nods his head
> "Can you wait a moment miss? Many are busy all around and we don't want miscommunication. It's best everyone knows who you are before you leave for your sake, they tend to be less polite about such matters as this."
> Diplomacy:1d20+4
> 14+4 = 18



The half-orc shrugs her shoulders.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 3, 2015)

"I...um..."  Ky pats the woman on the back awkwardly, trying to grimace at the woman's state.  "You're safe now..."  Backing away from the woman she looks at the half orc then to the woman.  "What happened to you?"  She says to the woman then repeats it to the half orc *in orc.*


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 3, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> The half-orc shrugs her shoulders.


"Thank you. I have a question for thee, would you take up being something if given the chance? A hunter of animals and seller of pelts for instance? Instead of the life you currently live, what would thee truly want? Can thou tell me?"
Diplomacy:
1d20+4
20+4 = 24
((no I'm not cheating, it just keeps rolling high. I don't even know.))


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 3, 2015)

Kuno said:


> "I...um..."  Ky pats the woman on the back awkwardly, trying to grimace at the woman's state.  "You're safe now..."  Backing away from the woman she looks at the half orc then to the woman.  "What happened to you?"  She says to the woman then repeats it to the half orc *in orc.*



The half-orc bares her teeth at Ky. "Your tongue is light knife-ear," she spits in common. "Words like leaves on wind. You say them, but they have no meaning. No weight."

The human woman is not so dismissive. "My name's Kate," she says, breathlessly. "I lived on a small farm a few miles north. A few...uh, a while ago, the raiders came. A big orc was leading them. He - he killed my ma and pa. He - he took me."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Thank you. I have a question for thee, would you take up being something if given the chance? A hunter of animals and seller of pelts for instance? Instead of the life you currently live, what would thee truly want? Can thou tell me?"
> Diplomacy:
> 1d20+4
> 20+4 = 24
> ((no I'm not cheating, it just keeps rolling high. I don't even know.))



"You talk too much, say too little," the half-orc says. She pauses for a moment, and then a moment later, continues almost reluctantly. "This is my life," she says, motioning to the furs. "This is my purpose. Why do what is not in one's purpose?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 3, 2015)

Ty follows in with the others, seeing the half orc speak, she closes her eyes then opens them once more, "I can understand your meaning, Ork.  For my sister and I are on the same path, we follow our purpose." she reaches out at the half orc, "Because we have slain those that captured you, your path is but split.  You may wander on your own in this wild land, you may go back to town and start anew, or you may follow us, and learn a new thing or two." She turns towards Kate, "The same goes for you."

Diplomacy-
Roll(1d20)+7:
20,+7
Total:27


----------



## Kuno (Jan 3, 2015)

Rollin her eyes Ky dismisses the orc and turns toward the human.  "We need to see about getting you out of here."  Taking one of the furs she drapes it over Kate's shoulders and heads out of the tent.  "I would cuff or kill the orc."  She tosses back over her shoulder, ignoring any part of the 'half'.  "She is likely goin' to run back and tattle.  I seriously doubt she was held hostage.  Look, they wouldn't chain the human and not her."

"Anybody want to take the little miss back to town?"  She asks the group glancing at those that have mounts.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 3, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> "You talk too much, say too little," the half-orc says. She pauses for a moment, and then a moment later, continues almost reluctantly. "This is my life," she says, motioning to the furs. "This is my purpose. Why do what is not in one's purpose?"



"Maybe you have many purposes, more than you think."
Ryuta hands the half-orc 4 gold coins
"See if you can set up a business of your own. Start a real family, something more peaceful than all of this. Surely someone like you can find something you are good at."
Diplomacy:1d20+4
15+4 = 19


----------



## Vergil (Jan 3, 2015)

"Hey Hung, you can't just kill them like that! Not before I'm done teabagging them!" Kagami says as she squats over the faces of the unconscious ones "There, now go nuts"

She then goes into the tent and sees the half orc and the chained girl

"Oh hey! Whatchya guys doin in here?..."

"An orcy sister! Hey hey what's up!? Why you look so angry?"


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 3, 2015)

*Asim*

After the raging song subsided, the red mist cleared from Asim's vision. He had been so entranced by the blood-letting that he did not notice the gash on his arm right away. When he did, he scowled:

_Dammit that was careless..._

Many of the party members began filing into the tent from which Asim heard some soft voices but chose to ignore in favour of the crippled bodies strewn across the little field.

_Now to find some valuables..._



			
				Elliot said:
			
		

> "Hey, uh, could you help us with someone? She's kind of not responding to us and we thought someone who wasn't...well human or elf would work better." Elliot walks towards the tent. "Say, do you know what 'hallum' means?"



Asim gave a disappointed sigh as he looked at the bodies ripe for the picking. "Alright", he relented and dragged himself to his feet. He supposed the maimed raiders weren't going anywhere. He nursed his wound on the way to the tent and stooped inside. He had chosen not to respond to Elliot's question of the word _'hallum'_ before seeing who was using it. It was a slur that had often been used against Asim in his early life with the orc tribe. His skin was tough, but not orc-tough...

To his surprise, he saw a face he recognized from a different life, a life he had put a great deal of effort into forgetting. Although the girl was a lot older, the fact that she seemed to be in the same circumstances as when Asim encountered her years ago made it seem like nothing about her had changed.

"Of all the people who could have possibly survived _that day_, you are honestly the last I ever expected to see still drawing breath", Asim said with rather cold indifference. "You surprise me. For a half-breed to cast about the word _hallum_ so casually. Are you intending to make trouble for us?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 3, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> Diplomacy-
> Roll(1d20)+7:
> 20,+7
> Total:27



Kate looks down at the ground. "I just th-think it would be best for me to go back to the town y'all were on about. I-is it Wichet? Pa talked bout Wichet sometimes, said it was a nice place."

The half-orc rolls her eyes. "You tell me things I know already. Sweet words with no substance behind them. My ears do not need candy."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Diplomacy:1d20+4
> 15+4 = 19




The half-orc takes the coins, wary but interested. "I am no farmer. But if you would give me a new purpose..." she seems to be considering something.



Vergil said:


> She then goes into the tent and sees the half orc and the chained girl
> 
> "Oh hey! Whatchya guys doin in here?..."
> 
> "An orcy sister! Hey hey what's up!? Why you look so angry?"



The half-orc looks mostly confused. "We are not sisters by tribe or blood or experience. Do not lay claim to things you don't want."



blacklusterseph004 said:


> *Asim*
> To his surprise, he saw a face he recognized from a different life, a life he had put a great deal of effort into forgetting. Although the girl was a lot older, the fact that she seemed to be in the same circumstances as when Asim encountered her years ago made it seem like nothing about her had changed.
> 
> "Of all the people who could have possibly survived _that day_, you are honestly the last I ever expected to see still drawing breath", Asim said with rather cold indifference. "You surprise me. For a half-breed to cast about the word _hallum_ so casually. Are you intending to make trouble for us?"



The half-orc's eyes widen for a fraction of a second before responding. "I survived because I was useful. Against all odds, so were you," she says. "And do not compare me to...that," she continues, motioning at Kagami. "I earned my Orc-blood. You, her? No. More hallum than Orc."

She smiles and flashes the gold that used to belong to Ryuka. "Besides, I am a rich woman now," she says. "A free woman. Rucks has lost me, as the slavers lost me, as the camp lost me."


*Spoiler*: _Asim_ 




Rucks was a veteran of your old tribe. The way the half-orc is saying "won" she seems to be referring to an old tribal custom where women like her were treated mostly as property, being passed on from owner to owner as a prize for winning fights. So when the slavers took her, she was "legally" their property - from there Rucks must've taken her, and now technically the party owns her.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 3, 2015)

*Asim*

Asim looked at the gold the woman flashed, which caused a bemused smirk to spread across his face. "Well, bard..." he started, glancing over at Ryuta, "...it seems you have bought yourself a concubine." Although the custom she seemed to live by dictated that she belonged to whoever slayed her former master, in this case the group, Asim was going to be damned if he was going to be responsible for her in any way. As miserable as being enslaved by a sorcerer was, it did mean Asim was in a more intelligently run, academic environment rather than the backward culture of an orc tribe.

Something she said did vaguely pique his interest: "I wonder, how did you 'earn' your orc blood?" Of course to Asim, the notion of 'earning' something he considered worthless was a joke, he did find himself somewhat fascinated about what happened to this woman that had impossibly caused their paths to cross.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 3, 2015)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> *Asim*
> 
> Asim looked at the gold the woman flashed, which caused a bemused smirk to spread across his face. "Well, bard..." he started, glancing over at Ryuta, "...it seems you have bought yourself a concubine."


There is a rather insulted look on Ryuta's face
"I cannot do such a thing with *anyone.*"


Nicodemus said:


> The half-orc takes the coins, wary but interested. "I am no farmer. But if you would give me a new purpose..." she seems to be considering something.
> 
> 
> She smiles and flashes the gold that used to belong to Ryuka. "Besides, I am a rich woman now," she says. "A free woman. Rucks has lost me, as the slavers lost me, as the camp lost me."


A look of concern is on Ryuta's face, but also one of understanding
"A free person who feels they have no purpose will fall back to the old ways out of comfort. Don't forget that." 
Ryuta slightly moves out of the way
"I'll escort you out to the path when everyone is ready to leave. If you decide to come back to town to try to start a new life there you're welcome to do so. I'll help however I can to get you started there."
Diplomacy:
1d20+4
16+4 = 20


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 3, 2015)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> *Asim*
> Something she said did vaguely pique his interest: "I wonder, how did you 'earn' your orc blood?" Of course to Asim, the notion of 'earning' something he considered worthless was a joke, he did find himself somewhat fascinated about what happened to this woman that had impossibly caused their paths to cross.




*Spoiler*: _Orcish_ 



"I ran. I fought. I was beat and stayed silent, I was cut and endured. I _served_ my chief. I _earned_ my blood."






Unlosing Ranger said:


> A look of concern is on Ryuta's face, but also one of understanding
> "A free person who feels they have no purpose will fall back to the old ways out of comfort. Don't forget that."
> Ryuta slightly moves out of the way
> "I'll escort you out to the path when everyone is ready to leave. If you decide to come back to town to try to start a new life there you're welcome to do so. I'll help however I can to get you started there."
> ...



"No. I will not be one behind a wall. Blood too thick, skin too tough. You set me free? I will my make own path. A free path, no chains, be they of walls or words."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 3, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> *Spoiler*: _Orcish_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _Orcish_ 





"Very well then, we will part ways on the path. I pray you will make the right decisions for your life. Be wary of the bandits near here."
Ryuta bows then points out the locked chest to the others
"It would be a waste to leave that chest as is."


----------



## Vergil (Jan 3, 2015)

"Pfft - you're a rude orcy. What life are you gonna make for yourself?" Kagami asks. "Open up a shop? Sell some pretty dresses? Or are you just gonna be a bandit that we'll have to smack down later anyway? Better to do it now and save us effort finding her later on."


----------



## Kuno (Jan 3, 2015)

"Yeah...got it..."  Ky leaves the woman and heads back to the chest to try and open it.

Disable Device:
Roll(1d20)+8:
12,+8
Total:20


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 4, 2015)

Vergil said:


> "Pfft - you're a rude orcy. What life are you gonna make for yourself?" Kagami asks. "Open up a shop? Sell some pretty dresses? Or are you just gonna be a bandit that we'll have to smack down later anyway? Better to do it now and save us effort finding her later on."



"I thought I might try adventuring," the half-orc says, eyeing Kagami critically. "Apparently even the softest can succeed at it."




Kuno said:


> "Yeah...got it..."  Ky leaves the woman and heads back to the chest to try and open it.
> 
> Disable Device:
> Roll(1d20)+8:
> ...



Ky deftly picks the lock, which is old and simplistic, but as she failed to check for traps beforehand she ends up triggering a small switch that she missed.

Gas spits from the top of the chest, and Ky takes a surprised breath despite herself. The gas is cloying and heavy in her lungs, but for the moment she doesn't feel anything. 

Inside the chest is: 

462 gp, 360 sp
Masterwork steel shield (159 gp)
Masterwork Longsword (315 gp)
Chain shirt (100 gp)
10x Bags of Vicious Caltops (50 gp)
Silk Rope, 50 ft (10 gp)
x2 Everburning torch (110 gp)
x5 Camo netting (20 gp)
x20 heatstone (20 gp)
x6 Star Charts (200 gp)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 4, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> "I thought I might try adventuring," the half-orc says, eyeing Kagami critically. "Apparently even the softest can succeed at it."



"Anyone can be an adventurer, the heart only has to stay strong."


> Ky deftly picks the lock, which is old and simplistic, but as she failed to check for traps beforehand she ends up triggering a small switch that she missed.
> 
> Gas spits from the top of the chest, and Ky takes a surprised breath despite herself. The gas is cloying and heavy in her lungs, but for the moment she doesn't feel anything.


"Are you alright!"


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 4, 2015)

Suddenly, an earthquake shakes the ground beneath the party's feet. Kate, the half-orc woman, Ryuta, Howl, Hung, and Kagami are all knocked to the ground but are otherwise unharmed.


*Spoiler*: _DC10 Knowlege: Local_ 




Earthquakes aren't common in this area of the Dionfells, but they're not unheard of. That was a fairly rough one, but it was also brief.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 4, 2015)

Elliot, still trying to process the situation, slightly shakes when the earthquake passes through their location. After the others get up, he says "...We should probably get going towards Wichet. We completed the task and got some stuff for them." He looks at the half orc woman. "Hmm....Hey, think we could spare a pair of extra armor and weapons for her?"


----------



## Vergil (Jan 4, 2015)

"No! It's really kinda dangerous!" Kagami says to the half orc, completely missing/ignoring the insult. "Look I got an owie! But it's ok I teabagged all of them before Hung killed them all. Can you even wield a weapon? From the looks of things the only weapon you've been handling is a meat club, if you know what I mean."

"You know what I mean don't you?"

"..."

"Dicks...I'm talking about dicks."

Then the earthquake hit.

"Whoa....you feel that?" Kagami says getting up.

(missed the knowledge check by 1 dammit!)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 4, 2015)

P-X 12 said:


> Elliot, still trying to process the situation, slightly shakes when the earthquake passes through their location. After the others get up, he says "We should get going towards Wichet. We completed the task and got some stuff for them." He looks at the half orc woman. "Hey, think we could spare a pair of extra armor and weapons for her?"


Ryuta gets up like he's used to this
"As much crossed my thoughts, the earthquakes are a sign of things to come, we must be prepared."
Ryuta goes over and takes some gold from the chest 10g
"This shall make up for what I hath spent today and then..."
Ryuta takes a star chart, 3 heatstones, 1 everburning torch.
"For long travels. I do not need much else."

Ryuta kneels next to Ky
"Health is important if you feel sick be sure to tell us so we can help take care of you. To lose someone so talented and independent would be a loss for the world."


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Asim*



> "I ran. I fought. I was beat and stayed silent, I was cut and endured. I served my chief. I earned my blood."



"Tch" Asim simply clicked his tongue and shook his head.

_There is no reasoning with this one..._

He began moving over to where Ky was working on the chest, which was a lot more interesting to him than this blast-from-the-past. His excitement at hearing the box click open was promptly diffused by the little puff of gas that shot out of the top. If there was one thing Asim did not like, it was spells or anything that looked vaguely like alchemy. 

He practically stumbled backwards for a moment as he hurriedly covered his nose and mouth with his cloak (even though the gas had clearly disappaited)

"Er... I'll just um... wait outside", came the muffled pardon as he quickly ducked out of the tent. He took a relieved breath of the outside air and looked about. The others had already picked the corpses clean so there wasn't even anything to do outside.

_I wonder if I should just head back to town and see if any other merchants are hiring. Perhaps I can still catch someone leaving tonight..._

A sudden and violent shaking beneath his feet almost caused him to fall over. "Dammit, what now?" The last 5 minutes had succeeded in irritating Asim. Shaking ground, corpses with no loot for him, possibly cursed treasure and a half-orc from his past that he'd rather forget, it was enough to make him mutter under his breath:

"Dammit, there should've been more of these infernal raiders to slaughter..."

"..."

"...wait a minute..."

Asim stormed back into the tent, completely forgetting about the reason he had been hiding outside in the first place. He came up to the half-orc girl rather suddenly:

"Rucks? You just said that Rucks has now lost you? What the hell does Rucks have to do with these raiders? Is he their leader? Answer, damn you!"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 4, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ryuta gets up like he's used to this
> "As much crossed my thoughts, the earthquakes are a sign of things to come, we must be prepared."
> Ryuta goes over and takes some gold from the chest 10g
> "This shall make up for what I hath spent today and then..."
> ...



Ty just sighs in response to the orc, then stands in place with the earthquake, but as soon as Ryuta gets near Ky and the chest she's over there in a heartbeat, "Stay away from my sister you Alda...Shemlen." she hisses, blue eyes like daggers burrowing into him, Mordir croaks as well as the joints creak, splaying the feathers.  "Now get away."

Intimidate-
Roll(1d20)+3:
20,+3
Total:23
((You are now shaken.  ))


----------



## Kuno (Jan 4, 2015)

After the surprise of gas, Ky makes a note to herself to check things over a lot better.  Then came the roll of the land.  "I don't think that was part of the chest was it?"  She murmured to herself before looking around her.  "Leave me be." she growls when Ryuta speaks to her but sighs in relief when her sister comes running over.

Reaching into the chest she attempts to take the gold and 2 heat stones.

Sleight of Hand:
Roll(1d20)+8:
18,+8
Total:26


----------



## Vergil (Jan 4, 2015)

Kagami gets that restless leg and she starts pacing.

Can we go yet? Come on let's go! Let's go! Somewhere! We have to do something, cos I'm getting bored. And you won't like me when I'm bored."

She starts poking random party members.

"Poke. Poke. Poke"

"Can we go now!!?"


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 4, 2015)

Elliot attempts to ignore Kagami. He does, however, notice the strange actions of the twins when it came to the chest. He gets up and says "So, it looks like we're done here. We should get whatever these guys left behind and get back to Wichet." He remembers about the ruins west of there. "Say, Howl, you think we should go to those ruins the sheriff told us about? After we send Kate and the supplies back to town, of course."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 4, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> Ty just sighs in response to the orc, then stands in place with the earthquake, but as soon as Ryuta gets near Ky and the chest she's over there in a heartbeat, "Stay away from my sister you Alda...Shemlen." she hisses, blue eyes like daggers burrowing into him, Mordir croaks as well as the joints creak, splaying the feathers.  "Now get away."
> 
> Intimidate-
> Roll(1d20)+3:
> ...


"My my, such ferocity makes thou burn only brighter."
Ryuta takes a step back while actively ignoring Ky trying to sneak 100s of gold coins away
"But where did ye get such a fine avian?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 4, 2015)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> *Asim*
> Asim stormed back into the tent, completely forgetting about the reason he had been hiding outside in the first place. He came up to the half-orc girl rather suddenly:
> 
> "Rucks? You just said that Rucks has now lost you? What the hell does Rucks have to do with these raiders? Is he their leader? Answer, damn you!"




*Spoiler*: _Orcish_ 



"The Chief died before the men returned to find our camp raided, so the survivors split up. Rucks killed some raiders, led some raiders, found me, won me. He went west yesterday to find treasure in the ruins."






Kuno said:


> Reaching into the chest she attempts to take the gold and 2 heat stones.
> 
> Sleight of Hand:
> Roll(1d20)+8:
> ...



((Are you trying to steal all the gold? I think that's a bit too much gold for sleight of hand, palming a single piece unseen is DC10))


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 4, 2015)

Elliot, abit annoyed at being completely out of the loop, walks towards Kagami. "You got any clue what she's saying?"


----------



## Vergil (Jan 4, 2015)

"Treasure in ruins! Where? Which direction? Treasure sounds like fun!"

She turns to Eliot and translates what the orc is saying.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 4, 2015)

((I'm doing this because of the metagaming going on.  Ky would have only pocketed a couple of coins and split the rest.  Maybe if people played the characters and not the game it would be different.    ))

Sleight of Hand   

*Spoiler*: __ 





Roll(1d20)+8:
20,+8
Total:28

Roll(1d20)+8:
15,+8
Total:23

Roll(1d20)+8:
6,+8
Total:14

Roll(1d20)+8:
18,+8
Total:26

Roll(1d20)+8:
9,+8
Total:17

Roll(1d20)+8:
8,+8
Total:16

Roll(1d20)+8:
7,+8
Total:15

Roll(1d20)+8:
6,+8
Total:14

Roll(1d20)+8:
18,+8
Total:26

Roll(1d20)+8:
10,+8
Total:18

Roll(1d20)+8:
12,+8
Total:20

Roll(1d20)+8:
12,+8
Total:20

Roll(1d20)+8:
11,+8
Total:19

Roll(1d20)+8:
20,+8
Total:28

Roll(1d20)+8:
18,+8
Total:26

Roll(1d20)+8:
12,+8
Total:20

Roll(1d20)+8:
8,+8
Total:16

Roll(1d20)+8:
6,+8
Total:14

Roll(1d20)+8:
14,+8
Total:22

Roll(1d20)+8:
19,+8
Total:27

Roll(1d20)+8:
16,+8
Total:24

Roll(1d20)+8:
19,+8
Total:27

Roll(1d20)+8:
14,+8
Total:22

Roll(1d20)+8:
16,+8
Total:24

Roll(1d20)+8:
10,+8
Total:18

Roll(1d20)+8:
8,+8
Total:16

Roll(1d20)+8:
9,+8
Total:17

Roll(1d20)+8:
17,+8
Total:25

Roll(1d20)+8:
7,+8
Total:15

Roll(1d20)+8:
4,+8
Total:12

Roll(1d20)+8:
1,+8
Total:9

Roll(1d20)+8:
11,+8
Total:19

Roll(1d20)+8:
6,+8
Total:14

Roll(1d20)+8:
17,+8
Total:25

Roll(1d20)+8:
12,+8
Total:20

Roll(1d20)+8:
19,+8
Total:27

Roll(1d20)+8:
1,+8
Total:9

Roll(1d20)+8:
17,+8
Total:25

Roll(1d20)+8:
19,+8
Total:27

Roll(1d20)+8:
19,+8
Total:27

Roll(1d20)+8:
19,+8
Total:27

Roll(1d20)+8:
19,+8
Total:27

Roll(1d20)+8:
5,+8
Total:13

Roll(1d20)+8:
10,+8
Total:18

Roll(1d20)+8:
19,+8
Total:27

Roll(1d20)+8:
7,+8
Total:15

Roll(1d20)+8:
1,+8
Total:9

Roll(1d20)+8:
20,+8
Total:28

Roll(1d20)+8:
10,+8
Total:18

Roll(1d20)+8:
9,+8
Total:17

Roll(1d20)+8:
7,+8
Total:15

Roll(1d20)+8:
17,+8
Total:25

Roll(1d20)+8:
12,+8
Total:20

Roll(1d20)+8:
16,+8
Total:24

Roll(1d20)+8:
11,+8
Total:19

Roll(1d20)+8:
20,+8
Total:28

Roll(1d20)+8:
9,+8
Total:17

Roll(1d20)+8:
18,+8
Total:26

Roll(1d20)+8:
1,+8
Total:9

Roll(1d20)+8:
9,+8
Total:17

Roll(1d20)+8:
20,+8
Total:28

Roll(1d20)+8:
6,+8
Total:14

Roll(1d20)+8:
2,+8
Total:10

Roll(1d20)+8:
9,+8
Total:17

Roll(1d20)+8:
18,+8
Total:26

Roll(1d20)+8:
14,+8
Total:22

Roll(1d20)+8:
17,+8
Total:25

Roll(1d20)+8:
2,+8
Total:10

Roll(1d20)+8:
10,+8
Total:18

Roll(1d20)+8:
12,+8
Total:20



Again  

*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d20)+8:
1,+8
Total:9

Roll(1d20)+8:
2,+8
Total:10

Roll(1d20)+8:
19,+8
Total:27

Roll(1d20)+8:
16,+8
Total:24

Roll(1d20)+8:
6,+8
Total:14

Roll(1d20)+8:
11,+8
Total:19

Roll(1d20)+8:
2,+8
Total:10

Roll(1d20)+8:
18,+8
Total:26

Roll(1d20)+8:
11,+8
Total:19

Roll(1d20)+8:
16,+8
Total:24

Roll(1d20)+8:
10,+8
Total:18

Roll(1d20)+8:
9,+8
Total:17

Roll(1d20)+8:
18,+8
Total:26

Roll(1d20)+8:
10,+8
Total:18

Roll(1d20)+8:
7,+8
Total:15

Roll(1d20)+8:
11,+8
Total:19

Roll(1d20)+8:
10,+8
Total:18

Roll(1d20)+8:
17,+8
Total:25

Roll(1d20)+8:
8,+8
Total:16

Roll(1d20)+8:
8,+8
Total:16

Roll(1d20)+8:
15,+8
Total:23

Roll(1d20)+8:
5,+8
Total:13

Roll(1d20)+8:
4,+8
Total:12

Roll(1d20)+8:
16,+8
Total:24

Roll(1d20)+8:
14,+8
Total:22

Roll(1d20)+8:
16,+8
Total:24

Roll(1d20)+8:
8,+8
Total:16

Roll(1d20)+8:
2,+8
Total:10

Roll(1d20)+8:
5,+8
Total:13

Roll(1d20)+8:
6,+8
Total:14

Roll(1d20)+8:
4,+8
Total:12

Roll(1d20)+8:
13,+8
Total:21

Roll(1d20)+8:
17,+8
Total:25

Roll(1d20)+8:
8,+8
Total:16

Roll(1d20)+8:
16,+8
Total:24

Roll(1d20)+8:
6,+8
Total:14

Roll(1d20)+8:
2,+8
Total:10

Roll(1d20)+8:
10,+8
Total:18

Roll(1d20)+8:
4,+8
Total:12

Roll(1d20)+8:
5,+8
Total:13

Roll(1d20)+8:
6,+8
Total:14

Roll(1d20)+8:
9,+8
Total:17

Roll(1d20)+8:
11,+8
Total:19

Roll(1d20)+8:
17,+8
Total:25

Roll(1d20)+8:
10,+8
Total:18

Roll(1d20)+8:
1,+8
Total:9

Roll(1d20)+8:
15,+8
Total:23

Roll(1d20)+8:
20,+8
Total:28

Roll(1d20)+8:
9,+8
Total:17

Roll(1d20)+8:
9,+8
Total:17

Roll(1d20)+8:
16,+8
Total:24

Roll(1d20)+8:
2,+8
Total:10

Roll(1d20)+8:
7,+8
Total:15

Roll(1d20)+8:
17,+8
Total:25

Roll(1d20)+8:
1,+8
Total:9

Roll(1d20)+8:
9,+8
Total:17

Roll(1d20)+8:
17,+8
Total:25

Roll(1d20)+8:
6,+8
Total:14

Roll(1d20)+8:
6,+8
Total:14

Roll(1d20)+8:
20,+8
Total:28

Roll(1d20)+8:
12,+8
Total:20

Roll(1d20)+8:
11,+8
Total:19

Roll(1d20)+8:
12,+8
Total:20

Roll(1d20)+8:
10,+8
Total:18




((Should I keep going?))


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 4, 2015)

Elliot sighs after hearing Kagami's translation. "Damn it. I kinda wished it was this easy." He turns to the others. "Whelp, looks like our job's not over yet. We still need to take out the leader of this little raider group. Still, I don't think leaving these two behind is a great idea." He turns to Asim. "Say, mind asking her if she knows if he brought backup with him, and how much?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 4, 2015)

The raven begins to straighten up at his words, but Ty covers the bird's beak, "He is of my own creation, only one Mordir exists."


----------



## Vergil (Jan 4, 2015)

"Hey Orcy, wanna get vengeance on the person that bought you? That's totally what I'd do - snap his neck like a chicken. No-one would fucking buy me. Yup - lets do that. Come travel with us and we'll smash some heads, get some treasure, drink and sing - it'll be fun. Maybe I can do your nails too!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 4, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> The raven begins to straighten up at his words, but Ty covers the bird's beak, "He is of my own creation, only one Mordir exists."



"Ah tis a great creation then."
Ryuta stares at Ky for a moment and turns to Elliot 
"The head of the snake? Then no more will fall victim to such crimes. But you are right we must get to safety first. There are wounded."


----------



## Kuno (Jan 4, 2015)

After grabbing 2 heat stones and a handful or two of gold for her sister and her, Ky will let everyone know what was in the chest.  Handout the gold evenly afterward (after Nico lets me know the little extra she got.)) and make sure everyone gets anything they may want.  "If any of you don't have tent you might want to break these down too."

"Ready to move on?  Anyone want to take Kate back to town?"  Ky says standing up and brushing herself off.  She will get ready to move out.


((For when they start moving again.))
Perception:
Roll(1d20)+8:
3,+8
Total:11

Stealth:
Roll(1d20)+8:
15,+8
Total:23


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 4, 2015)

Elliot looks around. "I'd think the person with a horse should go with her to save time. And I doubt Howl's gonna take it; he's the one who wanted to go there before we even came to the camp." He then looks at Hung. "Think your pony can carry two people?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 4, 2015)

P-X 12 said:


> Elliot looks around. "I'd think the person with a horse should go with her to save time. And I doubt Howl's gonna take it; he's the one who wanted to go there before we even came to the camp." He then looks at Hung. "Think your pony can carry two people?"



"Two gnomes?  Probably, if you're not pushing her.  A human?  For a while perhaps, not for long though."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 4, 2015)

P-X 12 said:


> Elliot sighs after hearing Kagami's translation. "Damn it. I kinda wished it was this easy." He turns to the others. "Whelp, looks like our job's not over yet. We still need to take out the leader of this little raider group. Still, I don't think leaving these two behind is a great idea." He turns to Asim. "Say, mind asking her if she knows if he brought backup with him, and how much?"



"I can speak your hallum-tongue," the half-orc says, wrinkling her nose at Elliot. "Rucks took three men."



Vergil said:


> "Hey Orcy, wanna get vengeance on the person that bought you? That's totally what I'd do - snap his neck like a chicken. No-one would fucking buy me. Yup - lets do that. Come travel with us and we'll smash some heads, get some treasure, drink and sing - it'll be fun. Maybe I can do your nails too!"



"I do not need vengeance. I do not want vengeance. Kill Rucks if you wish, he is no longer my concern. I am free now, and cannot be taken again." She pauses, apparently contemplating something. 

"I suppose if I am free I should take a name. I will pick..." she smiles, "Keera."


*Spoiler*: _Asim, Kagami, DC15 Knowledge: History_ 




Keera was the name of an Orc Witch-Queen who supposedly lived in the era before the Empire of Roses. She lead the Orcish hordes in a frenzied march of conquest before being betrayed and drowned by her greedy disciples. She probably never actually existed, but it's a popular Orcish story. 






Kuno said:


> After grabbing 2 heat stones and a handful or two of gold for her sister and her, Ky will let everyone know what was in the chest.  Handout the gold evenly afterward (after Nico lets me know the little extra she got.)) and make sure everyone gets anything they may want.  "If any of you don't have tent you might want to break these down too."
> 
> "Ready to move on?  Anyone want to take Kate back to town?"  Ky says standing up and brushing herself off.  She will get ready to move out.
> 
> ...



Ky manages to sneak 2 heatstones and 28 coins out of the chest without anyone noticing.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 4, 2015)

Kuno said:


> After grabbing 2 heat stones and a handful or two of gold for her sister and her, Ky will let everyone know what was in the chest.  Handout the gold evenly afterward (after Nico lets me know the little extra she got.)) and make sure everyone gets anything they may want.  "If any of you don't have tent you might want to break these down too."
> 
> "Ready to move on?  Anyone want to take Kate back to town?"  Ky says standing up and brushing herself off.  She will get ready to move out.
> 
> ...


((the stated before is what is taken))
"I wish thee luck Keera."


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 4, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> "I can speak your hallum-tongue," the half-orc says, wrinkling her nose at Elliot. "Rucks took three men."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Elliot, chastising himself for somehow forgetting that, facepalms after. "...Right. Thanks." He quickly changes the subject. "So there are only four raiders to take out this time. That's... not nearly as bad as I was prepared for. Well, dibs on the leader." Elliot walks out of the camp, waiting for the others.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 4, 2015)

Ty follows behind Ky, ignoring what Ryuta said, taking the Chain shirt, and then steps on the edge of the chest, "Take your share, the shirtless Shemlen already took what he wanted."

460gp with converted sp, 57gp, 50sp each  ((38 were taken out, Ty won't allow Ryuta to take more.))
Masterwork steel shield (159 gp)
Masterwork Longsword (315 gp)
Chain shirt (100 gp)(Taken by Ty)
x4 Bags of Vicious Caltops (50 gp)(-2 Ty, -4 Ky)
Silk Rope, 50 ft (10 gp)
x2 Everburning torch (110 gp)(-1 Ryuta)
x5 Camo netting (20 gp)
x15 heatstone (20 gp)(-3 Ryuta, -2 Ky)
x5 Star Charts (200 gp)(-1 for Ryuta)
((Yes, I took off what people took.))

After she will leave the tent and switch armors.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 4, 2015)

Assuming that the shield is a "medium" sized shield Hung will take his share in gold.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 4, 2015)

Elliot, hearing about the loot they found, takes his gold share and went back outside.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 5, 2015)

"Wh...whoa! Fuck me! That's a lot of gold!" Kagami has never seen so much in one place in her life and when given her share she becomes a little emotional. 

"This is....awesome. I'll...never go hungry ever again - I mean I could have the best food and drink for a while at least/ You know how many mouths you could feed with this? Like....so many! And it was just sitting there in that chest? What was he planning to do with that money? I'm totally saving up and on a mission to help some folk when I'm back to town. Shit - even 20 sp would keep a few bellies full for a while."

Kagami is happy with whatever share she gets and is merrily humming. "Well if your leader feels he needs to go treasure hunting when he's just sitting on this - then that treasure must be worth it. Here keera, you want some of it? I don't think I could spend it all."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 5, 2015)

Howl stumbles back as he's slowly collecting and storing the loot and then ends up on his back, shouting for Render to get to his battle stations before he realizes that they aren't in fact under attack. He pops up then and checks to make sure his horse is alright, before moving back to the tent to check on this within. Then...his eyes fall on the chest, and he raises his chin a little, puffs his chest out, and strides forward. "Aha...treasure. The staple of adventuring and exploring! I'll be taking my share then."

After collecting, he looks to Elliot, and shrugs. "Render can make the trip, no problem. We can be separated for a time. A true warrior is just as fierce on foot as he is on horseback, you know." He nods as if that was certain, and then stares at Ky a moment. "Hmmmm. Are you alright?" He pokes her and then looks at Ty. "Is she alright? You should know, she's your sister. If you want to be a hero you need to be conscious of the condition of those around you, you know."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 5, 2015)

Ty's eyes skim over Howl for a moment, glancing at Ky, then Mordir, "As I know, she is well.  I notice first sign of sickness in her, as she does with me.  I doubt she was injured by the simple trap that was unnoticed..." she gives Howl a skeptical look.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 5, 2015)

*Gorbash Crestbreaker*

*[Underbrush; Outside Bandit Encampment]​*
Gorbash pulled back from the underbrush allowing his crossbow to slightly scrape across the soil. With a grunt he pulls it up to his shoulder and looks back to the twins that were starting to walk toward the bandit encampment. His eyes fall from their shapely form to the ground behind them. His bloodshot eyes focus there and what would normally be shadows that fired from under their feet. Blinking he pulled his free hand to his face while he balls it. Rubbing one eye he focuses back onto the ground. The Fey, there were a little weird for lack of better words.

Weird, well that would be one way to look at it as a soft murmuring came from the tent below. Seems that someone was already in there. Gorbash didn't think too hard on it, it was probably the people that he aided in killing the bandits. The two Fey was what he was interested in now, the sword user didn't seem to have a shadow and just to make sure his eyes wasn't playing tricks on him he looked up to the sky. Just to make sure that the sun still sat there. Shielding his sore eyes he nods, indeed the sun was still there. 

Again to the twins the other, the one with the bow was strange as well, she had a shadow but it flickered like living flames twisting one way only to flicker back in another.  Ah dun dink Ah drunk enough fo' dis." is muttered as they  crossed into the bloody aftermath of the short skirmish that ended just moment earlier. "Dey lucky dat dem bandits woke me up, if dey dun did it, Ah shoot dem too." is added with a yawn as he fumbled through the empty bottles that lay around where he had been sleeping. Picking one up he looks into it, dry as the dead dunes. 

With a flick he tosses it so he can look though the rest. By this time he is utterly disappointed with the rest being empty, the group was already in the tent and had opened the chest they had found. Shattering the last bottle on the ground the annoyed Dwarf turned his attention to the tent. "Ah bet dey haf ale in dere." is muttered. Stretching he then pinched the bridge of his nose wishing that someone would turn the brightness down on the sun. With a slow shuffle he made his way to the tent. A sudden lurch of the ground made him slightly stumble from a violent earthquake that rumbled from no where. [Knowledge Nature + 8 (1d20+8= 14+8=22)] He had lived here most his life and while earthquakes weren't common per say they did happen. 

This one though, it worried Gorbash. There, however, wasn't anything he could do about it. Mortals could do nothing to sway nature. Finally latching his crossbow back into place he pushes into the tent. Within were more people than he would like, in addition to the people he aided were apparent slaves. Though they weren't in his interest nor was the loot the group was prying over. He came in for one thing, booze.  

DC Perception for Alcohol +4

1d20+4 = 20+4=24


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 5, 2015)

*Asim*



> "The Chief died before the men returned to find our camp raided, so the survivors split up. Rucks killed some raiders, led some raiders, found me, won me. He went west yesterday to find treasure in the ruins."



Asim's shoulders slacked and he sucked his teeth. This woman was really starting to get on his nerves.



> "I suppose if I am free I should take a name. I will pick..." she smiles, "Keera."



Knowledge: History:
Roll(1d20)+0:
19,+0
Total:19

"Keera? That's a bit dramatic isn't it? Well, whatever..." Asim waved her off and moved towards the chest. He remembered the stories about Keera and her gruesome end at the hands of traitors. Although Asim didn't care about the story itself, he did find the fact that the girl would willingly pick the name of a witch to be a little unsettling, even if it was just folklore.

That aside, his mind was now on Rucks. Asim barely remembered the orc, yet dark thoughts danced about his head. It had never occurred to him what he might do if he came across one of his abusers from his old life. As far as Asim was concerned, everyone in that orc tribe apart from the slaves were complicit in his torment. Would Rucks even recognize him if he saw him? What would he do when he sees Rucks...? Would he fly at him in burning fury...? How would it feel... to slit his throat...?

When Asim became aware of his surroundings again, he saw the loot from the chest in front of him and the others filing out with their share of the salvaged gold. Before him lay a cut of the gold and silver and a longsword. Asim was someone to normally get carried away by craftmanship, but this blade was something special. He drew his own longsword from its sheath and picked up the salvaged one, bouncing them in either hand and holding them up side by side.

"I'll be damned..." he whispered. It was an exceptional weapon. He looked about at the other's filing out, none of them expressing even the slightest bit of interest in it. Without any fanfare, he civilly slung it upon his back. Less than a day of travelling with these people and he comes upon a sword and gold worth more than he had earned in the last 6 months. Asim equips the mastercrafted longsword and pockets the split of gold and silver coins. Before standing to go, he hurriedly jams the everlasting torch into one of the straps on his backpack.

"Much obliged, Rucks..."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 5, 2015)

Chaos Theory said:


> DC Perception for Alcohol +4
> 
> 1d20+4 = 20+4=24



After a bit of searching, Gorbash actually manages to find a bottle of...something wrapped up in the furs at the corner of the tent. A quick investigation reveals that whoever owned them apparently mixed whatever alcoholic beverages they found into a single bottle. You doubt you'd be able to sell it for more than a few coppers, but it'll probably get even a dwarf stone cold hammered. 



Vergil said:


> Kagami is happy with whatever share she gets and is merrily humming. "Well if your leader feels he needs to go treasure hunting when he's just sitting on this - then that treasure must be worth it. Here keera, you want some of it? I don't think I could spend it all."



Keera gives Kagami a confused look. "I don't understand why you want to give away what you have rightfully won, but I won't protest being gifted more gold."



blacklusterseph004 said:


> Knowledge: History:
> Roll(1d20)+0:
> 19,+0
> Total:19



((Since you don't have any ranks in Knowledge: History, you can't roll for anything with a DC of more than 10. Luckily, I included Asim in the spoiler tag because I figured his upbringing would've naturally resulted in him hearing the story. Same for Kagami.))

*As for leaving...*

The sun is going down, it's getting late. You have three options: ((I mean technically you can do anything but these are the three I can think of))

1. Return to Wichet. If you push it, you'll arrive late, but not too late. Moving through the wilds in the dark could be dangerous, however.

2. Push on to the Ruins. They're a good bit closer than Wichet, you should arrive just before dark if you hurry, but it probably isn't safe to camp there.

3. Camp here for the night. Probably the safest route, but it gives Rucks and his gang a solid head start on the ruins and if you make it to Wichet unharmed, you'd be much safer behind its walls.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 6, 2015)

Ty points at Howl,"You, or at the least your steed take Kate back to Wichet.  Let's bunker down here and take on the boss tomorrow when we are rested.  We don't want to be caught where it is easy for our opponents to take us off guard." she crosses her arms, "If you want to be an idiot you can try now, but I need my spells, and my sister needs to recover as well."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 6, 2015)

Howl considers this for all of three seconds, and then shrugs. "Of course! Heroes are always helping those in need. Put her in the saddle!" He unloads most of his camping supplies and items he'd need to set up camp to lighten his load, then motions for Ky to sit down in the saddle...displaying an unusual amount of trust in the others. "Keep my things safe, yes?! I'll be back after saving this roguish princess from certain death!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 6, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> Ty points at Howl,"You, or at the least your steed take Kate back to Wichet.  Let's bunker down here and take on the boss tomorrow when we are rested.  We don't want to be caught where it is easy for our opponents to take us off guard." she crosses her arms, "If you want to be an idiot you can try now, but I need my spells, and my sister needs to recover as well."


My spells are tapped, I must agree with the* young* lady. Though the wildlife will be attracted if we don't clean camp and honor the dead properly."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 6, 2015)

Hung mounts his pony and nods at Howl, "I'll ride with you, four eyes and two lances will do better if there's trouble on the way there or back."  To the others he amends, "make the camp as ready as you can, it will be late when we return."


----------



## Kuno (Jan 6, 2015)

"Wait...what?"  Ky looks at Howl confused.  "I think it is Kate that needs to be taken back to town.  I won't leave my sister."  She moves to check the fire and look around the camp some more.  "If we are staying here we need to get things settled."  Again the elf gives a skeptical glance at Howl and moves around the camp.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+8:
4,+8
Total:12


----------



## Vergil (Jan 6, 2015)

"Camping here sounds like a plan!"

Kagami starts clearing the dead bodies and getting camp stuff ready.

"But we need to make an early start - I don't want to miss out on the treasure!"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 6, 2015)

((OOC: I misread CO's post...whoops.))

Howl actually takes Kate, and so on and so forth.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 6, 2015)

*Gorbash Crestbreaker*

*[Underbrush; Outside Bandit Encampment]​*
A wide grin slips across the lips of the Dwarf as he pulled the concoction of booze from beneath the furs. "Bingo" is mused while he turned his attention to the rest of the group as they started to funnel from the tent. "Well dat means more fo' ol' Gorbash." is mused as he pulled the bottle to his mouth. His teeth sink into the cork that sealed the bottle and with one swift motion he pulled it free allowing the pungent odor of the mixture of gut rot to waft into the air. That grin slightly wavered as he pulled the drink to his nose. "bah" is muttered. 

Eyes cutting to the now mostly vacant furs a sort of idea pops into his head, if the former owners had no need for them, being dead and all. He might as well put them to some use. Plopping down amidst the animal skins he makes himself comfortable. "Barbarians, wh' else mixes precious ales t'gedder?" is lamented as he pulled the grog to his lips. Taking a quick shot his face contorts. It was bitter but damn did it have a kick. "Naw dat is wat Ah call ah kick! Ol' Gorbash gun sleep well tonit'." is exclaimed as he took another swig from the bottle.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 10, 2015)

Ty gives an unamused glance to the drunkard dwarf, shaking her head and leaving the tent, moving to hold Ky's arm in security.  She gives a quiet sigh then proceeds to get the tent from her twin's bag, setting up with some effort, speaking elven to the clockwork raven that sits on her shoulder periodically in a questioning manner.  Once that is set up she sits inside it and eats her rations.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 10, 2015)

_Well, looks like we'll be staying here for tonight._ Elliot, deciding to follow Ty's example, lays out his bedroll on the ground and takes off his armor, leaving his coat on. He examines his armor and sword for any major problems, and after finding none, eats some of his rations and goes into his bedroll. He keeps his sword close in his bedroll as he goes to sleep.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 10, 2015)

Vergil said:


> "Camping here sounds like a plan!"
> 
> Kagami starts clearing the dead bodies and getting camp stuff ready.
> 
> "But we need to make an early start - I don't want to miss out on the treasure!"



"Ah what a riveting idea. But shouldn't we sing campfire songs together? I must say I am quite impressed with your performance during said battle. Very stimulating for the blood. For some reason I felt like banging my head up and down. Don't think I've heard anything quite like it before. What did you call it again?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 11, 2015)

Howl and Hung depart, Kate's arms wrapped so tightly around Howl's he has minor breathing issues. They set out at a brisk pace, and the rest of the party settles in to sleep.

*Campers*
Roughly an hour after Howl and Hung leave, Ky begins shivering uncontrollably. She feels nauseous and cold. Ty gets a sympathetic pain.

*Mounted Bros*
Howl and Hung make it back to Wichet with ((dice clatter)) zero trouble, though they spot a few shapes moving in the depths of the forest. Kate keeps her face buried in Howl's back the entire way. They feel exceedingly lucky upon arriving at the gates, almost as if some random, meta-textual power had allowed them to reach the town unbothered. 

The boy manning the gate calls out to someone in the town as you approach, and a moment later the gates open a sliver to allow you back in. Anders approaches, clearly drowsy but with weapons at hand. "Don't tell me you two are the only ones left," he says, blinking blearily at you. "Do you know how damn unusual it is to have so many volunteers at the same time?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 11, 2015)

"Nay!"  Hung announces boldly, "we remain triumphant against the corrupt hordes of evil.  Yon maiden was rescued from a darkness foul and even yet our compatriots ready to lay seize to the tyrant."  He guides his pony 8 a tight circle, "even yet we must return to them, for the battles we yet face are fierce indeed."

"May we entrust the maiden into your care?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 11, 2015)

Howl pats Render's neck as if to congratulate him on a job well done, and then looks to Anders, nodding with Hung's appraisal. He gingerly pries Kate's hands from around his neck, and then helps her down and off his horse. The sleepier he got, the quieter he became. He offers Ander's Kate's hand. "Yup! That's about the whole of it. We'll need to dart back fast. But we couldn't keep her with us, _wahahahahahaha_! So you must do this thing for us, yes? Because we are heroes, you know?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 11, 2015)

A shiver shoots down Ty's spine as she feels the sympathetic pain, she runs over to Ky and embraces her elven twin, trying to keep her warm.  "Hush, I am here, you will be fine.  I will keep you warm sister." she refuses to let anyone near the pair, in fact Mordir's job is to keep them away, stating that fact in angry elven if anyone tries.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 11, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> A shiver shoots down Ty's spine as she feels the sympathetic pain, she runs over to Ky and embraces her elven twin, trying to keep her warm.  "Hush, I am here, you will be fine.  I will keep you warm sister." she refuses to let anyone near the pair, in fact Mordir's job is to keep them away, stating that fact in angry elven if anyone tries.



Ryuta watches and while not understanding what is said to the bird gets the gist of it.
He approaches Mordir and uses a heatstone then hands it to the bird.
"To help keep thee maidens warm."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 11, 2015)

Mordir lets off a haunting empty croak.  He tilts his head, then picks up the stone with his beak and takes it to the twins.  He paces in front of the pair afterward.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 12, 2015)

Kagami looks at the twins getting cold and scratches her head.

"Not that cold is it? Hey - you think that had anything to do with the gas in your face? Shit! You could be poisoned!"

"Hey Keera (if she's still there) - what poison was that?" Kagami asks nicely.

Diplomacy
1d20+4
12+4 = 16


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 13, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> "Nay!"  Hung announces boldly, "we remain triumphant against the corrupt hordes of evil.  Yon maiden was rescued from a darkness foul and even yet our compatriots ready to lay seize to the tyrant."  He guides his pony 8 a tight circle, "even yet we must return to them, for the battles we yet face are fierce indeed."
> 
> "May we entrust the maiden into your care?"





Hidden Nin said:


> Howl pats Render's neck as if to congratulate him on a job well done, and then looks to Anders, nodding with Hung's appraisal. He gingerly pries Kate's hands from around his neck, and then helps her down and off his horse. The sleepier he got, the quieter he became. He offers Ander's Kate's hand. "Yup! That's about the whole of it. We'll need to dart back fast. But we couldn't keep her with us, _wahahahahahaha_! So you must do this thing for us, yes? Because we are heroes, you know?"



Anders obviously finds the two a little off putting, but gives them a sort of satisfied grunt. "We could always use an extra pair of hands around here. If you want to return to your group now I won't stop you, but you're welcome to stay here for the night, free of charge."



Vergil said:


> Kagami looks at the twins getting cold and scratches her head.
> 
> "Not that cold is it? Hey - you think that had anything to do with the gas in your face? Shit! You could be poisoned!"
> 
> ...



Keera shrugs. "Something Rucks found on a dead alchemist. Your friend will not die, but she will be getting no sleep tonight."

((A heal check might cure the poison. Ky can sweat it out tonight but tomorrow she'll be fatigued))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 13, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> ((A heal check might cure the poison. Ky can sweat it out tonight but tomorrow she'll be fatigued))


Ryuta looks over to Ky.
"I can attempt to heal thy ills, but I would require permissions to do so."
((If allowed))
Heal check:
1d20+0
18+0 = 18


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 13, 2015)

*[Tent, Bandit Encampment]​*
Pulling the bottle of grog to his lips Gorbash takes another good swig of the mixture of Ales and other alcohols before pulling some of the furs over his small frame. However, before he could completely make himself comfortable the rambling from the outside pulled his attention. Normally he'd not care two licks of a dragon's nut sack about other people. Most of the time they were headaches that only served to occasionally line his pockets with enough coin to get his next bottle or two. Kicking the furs off his body, Gorbash pulls himself from the ground and he shuffles to the tent's opening. 

Stepping through he steps out just in time to hear Keera say that it was something found on a dead Alchemist. Gorbash rolled his lips, it could be any manner of thing. Looking over to the twins, who seemed to be suffering from cold, he assumed it was one or both of them that were afflicted with what ever it was that Rucks had found. His thoughts went back to when he first saw them and how their shadows were, one with a dancing shadow and the other with no shadow. "Ah dun dink dat, boy-o be ah gud idea. If you dun kno' wat ailes dem den you can do more 'arm dan gud. You bet'cha." is stated while he takes another swig of the brew in his hand.

Pulling from the doorway  he makes his way over to the elves, his eyes train on Ty, the closest to him of the two. While she seemed ill, it to Gorbash seemed less induced than.. well he couldn't explain it. Looking over to Ky he sees that she seems to be the one suffering worse between the two. Looking her in the eyes he squints. "Look meh in de eye cher." is stated as he looked her over. 

Poison Inspection {Knowledge Nature}  1d20+8

15+8=23


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 13, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Anders obviously finds the two a little off putting, but gives them a sort of satisfied grunt. "We could always use an extra pair of hands around here. If you want to return to your group now I won't stop you, but you're welcome to stay here for the night, free of charge."



"Kiki thanks you for the offer but we can't be resting when there's yet evil about."  Hung wheels the pony about to leave, pausing to make sure that Howl is ready to go as well.  "There's something in the wind tonight, best not be leaving the others alone."  He tilts his head slightly feeling the wind.

"But have a hearty feast waiting tomorrow, if the Bringer is willing we will return victorious with stories of valor and spoils to share!"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 13, 2015)

Howl nods his head, as if this is the simplest thing in the world to explain. "We are the cavalry, you see? They are probably being attacked soon, and we are having to come in, spears gleaming in the campfire, atop our powerful steeds, to tear through the danger besetting them on all sides. Yes? This thing is simple, and we will be going to do it now. Farewell." He pulls at the reins and then guides Render back towards the gate with his knees, before he takes off again into the night with Hung.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 13, 2015)

As Ryuta nears, Mordir croaks angrily, ruffling his feathers in an agressive way, doing the same thing when Gorbash nears, but bounces gently back on his metal talons, the gears in the lifelike raven clicking as if a child's wind up toy.  He states something in clear elven.

"Mordir says you do not have permission to come near, and you must fight him for your honor if you wish to come through without our permission." Ty's grip on Ky tightens slightly, "Mordir, please.  They may not touch us, but they can look if it means she gets better." the raven backs off until he lays his feathers against the girls.  If either one attempt to touch the twins, Mordir will peck at their hands.  But other than a snarl on Ty's face, there is no more fight from the elves.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 13, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> As Ryuta nears, Mordir croaks angrily, ruffling his feathers in an agressive way, doing the same thing when Gorbash nears, but bounces gently back on his metal talons, the gears in the lifelike raven clicking as if a child's wind up toy.  He states something in clear elven.
> 
> "Mordir says you do not have permission to come near, and you must fight him for your honor if you wish to come through without our permission." Ty's grip on Ky tightens slightly, "Mordir, please.  They may not touch us, but they can look if it means she gets better." the raven backs off until he lays his feathers against the girls.  If either one attempt to touch the twins, Mordir will peck at their hands.  But other than a snarl on Ty's face, there is no more fight from the elves.



"Then I'll see what I will ascertain from merely looking at thee sister. Remember anything about the poison when it happened? The color possibly, if any at all?" ((use the heal check to just look I guess?))


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 13, 2015)

Chaos Theory said:


> Poison Inspection {Knowledge Nature}  1d20+8
> 
> 15+8=23



Gorbash has a long history with poisons and alchemical concoctions, and though he's never personally brewed one that functions like this he's fairly sure he understands the basic construction. Both a high fever and an inability to rest are characteristics common to a Harrow Root, cut from a plant common in the Northern Dionfells. Gorbash has something in his pouch that would probably counteract the effects, however it would need to be properly mixed and applied.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Then I'll see what I will ascertain from merely looking at thee sister. Remember anything about the poison when it happened? The color possibly, if any at all?" ((use the heal check to just look I guess?))



Ryuta's seen sickness like this before, but never caused by a poison. With the right materials and a bit of luck, he might be able to counteract whatever the gas did to Ky.

*Howl and Hung*

The two riders give their farewells to Wichet and set off again, the sun now sunk comfortably behind the skyline. The forest is eerily silent at night, and dark, forcing their horses to slow their pace a bit so that they don't lose their footing. 

Suddenly, in the road, they see two figures. They're tall and spindly, wearing tattered armor and wielding old, rusted swords. Their skin looks like it's been dyed red. 


*Spoiler*: _Howl_ 



This is a common sight in the wilds of the Confederate Territories, commonly referred to as Hazemen. They were once humans, or elves, or something along those lines, but continued exposure to the Haze essentially killed them and replaced them with these red skinned things.





*Spoiler*: _Hung_ 



You've heard stories of Hazemen, mortals who spent too long in the Haze and lost their minds, but you've never actually seen one before. Theres not enough Haze in the Dionfells to make the common.




You can either try to fight them or just blow past them, there's enough distance between you and the camp that you'll lose them before leading them to the rest of the party.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 13, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Ryuta's seen sickness like this before, but never caused by a poison. With the right materials and a bit of luck, he might be able to counteract whatever the gas did to Ky.



"Oh, I recognize the sickness, but I don't have the right materials on me. I'm not sure the one's I need will be near here."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 13, 2015)

*Ksss*
"Mordir!"

The construct raven strikes out at the simple thought of Ryuta touching Ky, he would have done the same had it been Gorbash that spoke, the body movements and tone of voice triggered his temper.  The gears and joints screech as the metal bird lurches forward.

Mordir peck-
Roll(1d20)+4:
15,+4
Total:19
Damage
Roll(1d3)-4:
1,-4
Total:1

"He gets a might protective of us.  Was what I commanded him to do since his creation." Ty sighs, focusing back on her sister again.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 13, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> *Howl and Hung*
> 
> You can either try to fight them or just blow past them, there's enough distance between you and the camp that you'll lose them before leading them to the rest of the party.



"Twisted spawn of the haze!  The Bringer cannot stand by and allow such corruption to plague any longer."  Without glancing in his direction Hung shouts to Howl, "come mighty ally, let us strike a blow against this twisted blight!"

Init:
1d20+1
12+1 = 13

Round 1: Charge!
Attack: 
1d20+4
10+4 = 14

Damage:
2d6+0
2,4+0 = 6

Round 2-5 
Attack:

*Spoiler*: __ 



1d20+2
19+2 = 21

1d20+2
4+2 = 6

1d20+2
3+2 = 5

1d20+2
7+2 = 9




Damage:

*Spoiler*: __ 



1d6+0
3+0 = 3

1d6+0
2+0 = 2

1d6+0
2+0 = 2

1d6+0
1+0 = 1




Pony attacks: (hoof/hoof)

*Spoiler*: __ 



1d20-1
5-1 = 4

1d20-1
14-1 = 13

1d20-1
14-1 = 13

1d20-1
1-1 = 0

1d20-1
14-1 = 13

1d20-1
3-1 = 2

1d20-1
10-1 = 9

1d20-1
17-1 = 16




Damage (technically d3+2, I rerolled 4's):

*Spoiler*: __ 



1d4+2
3+2 = 5

1d4+2
2+2 = 4

1d4+2
2+2 = 4

1d4+2
1+2 = 3

1d4+2
3+2 = 5

1d4+2
1+2 = 3

1d4+2
2+2 = 4

1d4+2
3+2 = 5




/edit: Hung will Smite Evil against his initial target, gaining +4 deflection bonus to AC against attacks from this target, +4 to his attack rolls, and +1 to damage assuming it is evil (none of this is included above)


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 13, 2015)

"Ah, Hung I believe it would be a good idea to-" His mouth drops open as the smaller man then charges, and he brings his spear and shield into stance as he guides Render forward in his wake. "Fly! Render!" he roars as he speeds ahead of Hung to strike. 



AC: 16 (after charging, 17 if he's ever adjacent to Hung)
HP: 8/12

Howl Charges, and uses Ride by Attack to continue past his opponent before turning, and continuing the tactic. If they're even 10 feet slower in move than Render, he'll charge them from 10 feet again, and move the full 50 feet away, and charge continuously; rinse and repeat. Render stays in Total Defense.



Damage with charging bonus.

Round 1: 22
Round 2: 16
Round 3: 20
Round 4: 28
Round 5: 18


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 14, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> *Ksss*
> "Mordir!"
> 
> The construct raven strikes out at the simple thought of Ryuta touching Ky, he would have done the same had it been Gorbash that spoke, the body movements and tone of voice triggered his temper.  The gears and joints screech as the metal bird lurches forward.
> ...


Ryuta sort of glares at the mecha bird then sits down a nice distance away
"Thy bird still needs work it seems, my assessment of it was too high. Striking at thy allies is not a good gesture of friendship, nor a good idea in a compromised position of such sickness when help would be needed nor can it properly follow orders. Tis bird brained."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 14, 2015)

"He has perfect reasoning for striking out at one such as yourself.  We did not actively agree to travel with shemlen and ork.  Or any being for that matter.  Besides, he only understands our native tongue." Ty eyes Ryuta, "Thyrak Mordir." she states sharply to the bird that hops back against the twins, continuing his suspecting glare.  He does not seem to be quite as aggressive now.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 14, 2015)

*Gorbash Crestbreaker*

*[Camp Side, Bandit Encampment]​*
Gorbash eyes flicker with knowing, this looked very familiar to him, though he had never quite seen it used in this exact manner before. "Dis look lak sumdin' ah kno'." is mutter as he cupped his chin. Stroking his beard he turns from the pair of elves noting the highly territorial nature of the mechanical bird. Territorial, that is if a pair of elf women could be thought of as such. [color=#FF240]"Dat look lak Harrow Root."[/color] is mutter while he shuffled away. 

Taking a swig from the bottle in his hand he walks toward hte under brush that he once was sleeping under. A few moments later he pulls what looks like a large box from under one of the many bushes and slings a rope over one of his shoulders. With a sigh he walks back toward the group. Making it back to the twins he pulls his portable alchemy off his shoulder and pops the bottom legs open. Setting it down he opens it, placing the grog within, and begins to rummage thorough his various ingredients and instruments. "Ah, dis wat ol' Gorbash lookin' fer." a large smile slipped across his lips while he set his equipment up. 

Peeking from around the lid he estimates just how much he'd need to make. "Gimme ah second."

[Craft {Alchemy} Check 1d20+9]

(17+9=26)  

-If Successful-


*Spoiler*: __ 



"Ah dis looks lak it be right." is muttered. Remembering the mechanical fowl's foul nature he holds the medicine out and explains how to use it. [Explanation 1d20+9] (12+9=21)




-If fails-


*Spoiler*: __ 



His lips roll as the medicine turns the wrong color. With some Dwarvish cussing he lobs the concoction across the way.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 15, 2015)

*The Cavalry*

Howl and Hung spur their mounts into charges, and the Hazemen react. They move with a surprising, almost liquid speed, nearly matching the horses Howl and Hung ride. The first Hazeman spins past Howl, steel in both of his hands flashing in the dim moonlight. The first attack strikes Render, but with a bit of fancy riding Howl manages to save his mount from a serious wound. The second catches the cavalier in the leg, drawing a deep cut (Howl -4). Howl responds with a well placed lance to the heart, and the Hazeman's chest bursts like an overripe fruit as Howl and Render thunder past.

The second Hazeman tries a similar maneuver against Hung, finding nearly as much success. His sword slips past Hung's armor and scores a hit (Hung -3). Hung's lance nearly strikes true, but at the last moment the Hazeman dances away from the deadly steel tip.

The three combatants skid to a stop, Howl readying another charge. The Hazeman lashes out at Hung again, but the gnome successfully parries the blows with his gauntlets. The exchange is all the time Howl needs to charge again, his lance snapping the neck of the second Hazeman. 

Both Hazemen are close to death but not quite there, though their injuries are horrific. They scratch and claw uselessly at the dirt around them, but no longer have the strength to attack. 

*Camp Crew*

((No need to roll for explanation, CT))

Gorbash mixes the ingredients with no trouble. Ryuta can confirm that the medicine looks right, if anyone doesn't fully trust the drunk dwarf.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 15, 2015)

"Stay your hand a moment!" he shouts then, scrambling to control Render as they come down from the thrill of it. Howl breaths heavily, gritting his teeth as he then slips out of his saddle, spear and shield still in hands. He fully expects Hung to slay one of the Hazemen anyway, but he stops near the other in order to examine it closer, coming to a kneel. He sets his spear and shield down and takes out his journal, producing a charcoal stylus and looking for anything of note that he can record.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 15, 2015)

Hung keeps his lance at the ready, senses focused for any sign of attack from the creatures but allows Howl to do his work with a mild curiosity.  "Taking notes on the corruption?   Be ye scholar and knight?  Rare gifts both."

If there's any sign of aggression or that they might be recovering he'll strike but otherwise he will give Howl a few minutes to work before his lance hand gets itchy.

He'll again offer prayer to the Bringer that they lost souls find peace in death from the corruption that plagued them in life.  He'll coup de grace them once Howl is finished if they haven't already expired.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 16, 2015)

*The Cavalry*

The Hazemen look much like the others Howl's no doubt encountered on Confederate Land. These are weaker than the stories though, he's heard of Hazemen capable of magic, or actually spreading the Haze themselves. 

One thing he finds unusual are the marks on their palms, a stylized star inside a circle. They seem to be tattooed there.

((I'll save you both a knowledge check and tell you that you have no idea what the symbol is.))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 16, 2015)

"Ah...well! You are too kind, friend! But I am no scholar, simply a man who takes his  time writing things down. It is the duty of my Order, after all." Howl nods his thanks and takes the appropriate notes and then slides the small journal and stylus away, remounting. He notes their relative strength, the design of the tattoo (recreating it in his notes) and not much else. He doesn't take part in the coup de grace, looking to the sky. "We should be hurrying back then, aye?" He begins to lead Render on.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 16, 2015)

Ty gives a skeptical expression to Gorbash, taking the medicine and applying it to her sister.  She lets off a muttering, "Thank you dwarf." pulling her sister to lay backward against her, she reaches around the elf sitting on her lap to apply medicine.  Mordir lets off a continuingly suspicious croak, but immediately after hops up and sits on the oracle's shoulder nicely.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 16, 2015)

"Tis appears to be safe, should help thy ills without much discomfort." Ryuta nods then starts dancing perfectly.
"To pass the time until rest."
Dance: 1d20+10
20+10 = 30


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 16, 2015)

Hung pulls his lance from the second of the bodies and wheels Kiki to follow his larger companion, "duty I understand as well as most.  It won't be steel alone that undoes the corruption of the haze so some must study it even if I am called to serve in lesser manners."

He gently kicks the pony in the flanks, guiding it on, "lets be off, the others might yet need us."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 17, 2015)

*The Cavalry*

You arrive at camp without any further difficulties.

*The Camp*

Ryuta dances. It's a very nice dance. Everyone is suitably impressed.

Ty applies the medicine and Ky drops right off to sleep. With the poison successfully neutralized, she'll get a full night of sleep.

The night passes uneventfully, the party switching off watches with little trouble. When the morning comes and everyone wakes up, they realize that Keera's gone, along with Asim's old longsword ((not the masterwork one you got from the chest)). Nothing else seems to be missing, however.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 17, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> *The Cavalry*
> 
> You arrive at camp without any further difficulties.
> 
> ...


"Keera wasn't bad at all. How is everyone feeling today? Should I attempt to cook something up for everyone?"
Ryuta starts whistling cheery at the start of a new day.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 17, 2015)

((I'm assuming we healed 1 HP overnight from sleeping?))

Hung rises slowly but deliberately in the morning and begins what is apparently his typical ritual of prayer, shaving, and caring for Kiki before breakfast.  His face is filled with dark contemplation and he's unusually silent while he works.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 17, 2015)

Ryuta starts handing breakfast around a stew made from the supplies of the various people who decided for him to cook and some of the supplies procured on campsite, after testing it and making sure it's safe himself.

Altering the food's taste to that of vanilla ice cream and color of a milky vanilla to make it more appealing. He saves Ty and Ky for last.
He seems to be eying Ty in particular for some reason. 
Before he goes over to them to attempt to serve them breakfest he looks at hung.


EvilMoogle said:


> ((I'm assuming we healed 1 HP overnight from sleeping?))
> 
> Hung rises slowly but deliberately in the morning and begins what is apparently his typical ritual of prayer, shaving, and caring for Kiki before breakfast.  His face is filled with dark contemplation and he's unusually silent while he works.


"Are you all right, you look quite ill."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 17, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Are you all right, you look quite ill."



Hung looks up from his work with and gives a grunt of acknowledgement before speaking, "I am fine my mind is just heavy this morning.  A great premonition has been visited upon me but I do not yet know its meaning.  Much thought is required."

He brightens slightly, "but have no fear, I am ready as ever to do battle with the evils we shall surely face this day.  Perhaps it is simply a sign that the Bringer will visit light to dark places this day?  Let us make haste, we have much ground to cover and our enemies have time on us."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 17, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Hung looks up from his work with and gives a grunt of acknowledgement before speaking, "I am fine my mind is just heavy this morning.  A great premonition has been visited upon me but I do not yet know its meaning.  Much thought is required."
> 
> He brightens slightly, "but have no fear, I am ready as ever to do battle with the evils we shall surely face this day.  Perhaps it is simply a sign that the Bringer will visit light to dark places this day?  Let us make haste, we have much ground to cover and our enemies have time on us."


"Ah I see, most troubling. Do not let it weigh you too heavily or you may start moving as such. I wish you luck in future endeavors."
Ryuta walks near Ky and Ty and waits, making sure to keep distance from the bird.
"Do you wish to partake in breakfast, it looks and tastes like a treat I had once in my travels, quite tasty."


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 17, 2015)

Elliot wakes up, smelling Ryuta making breakfast. "Huh, that smells good." He grabs his mess kit and takes some wbile Ryuta converses with the twins. Afterwards, he notices Hung praying. Deciding to not disturb him, Elliot goes to Howl and asks in between spoonfuls of stew "So, you two see anything interesting lazt night?" He takes and swallows another spoonful before continuing. "Seems like Hung's a bit bothered by it."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 17, 2015)

Howl rises early apparently, and he and Render seem to have separate, parallel, but entirely similar morning rituals as they wake; the similarity between rider and steed is almost comical. He eats quickly, having finished off his rations while Ryuta was still cooking and turning to Elliot as he comes over to him. He's picking his teeth with a small, spry, and very thin twig; it looks like it'd be carved for the task. He stares at him for a good long while...and then just breaks out into a huge beaming grin.

"Wahahahahahaha!!!!" he says at first, nodding. "Of course! We ran into a pair of Hazemen, but they weren't a problem for us to dispatch. Hung is a capable partner to ride out with; there is no lance I'd rather have at my side in the future!" He begins to apply Render's barding and saddling. "I transcribed the event and the data subsequently without fail. It hurt, but I think that I am fine!" Another hearty laugh; _wahahahahaha!!!_ "Hazemen, these things are common where I come from. Some are much more powerful than the couple we defeated, though!"


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 18, 2015)

*Asim*

Asim rose groggy and with a curse filled yawn. As much as he had done it, he hated sleeping outside. He had made his sleeping spot a little bit away from the elven twins. He didn't know what was happening with them, but whatever it was, it stunk of sorcery to high heaven. He did not want to be nearby in case one of them exploded.

He regarded the camp site and the group getting ready for the day. Some of them were way too chipper for this hour. Asim thanked Ryuta for the food in his usual anti social manner and munched silently as his mood gradually improved. This was a new day, with a chance to take out his past frustrations on an old acquaintance and new potential treasures to seize.

_Treasure..._

Asim proudly looked over at the sword he had pillaged. It looked even finer in the morning light. Something else caught his attention though...


"My sword! Where is my other sword?" he grumbled as he managed to stumble out of his sleeping bundle and cast an interrogating eye on the rest of the group. "My sword? Where is-"

Then he noticed Keera's conspicious absence.

"Upgrading from harlot to thief... gods damn that wench!"


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 18, 2015)

Elliot pauses when Howl starts to mention the Hazemen. "Hazemen? They're out here?" Elliot finishes his stew and says "You think there are any more around here? Like, in the ruins?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 18, 2015)

He picks his teeth idly, squinting at the distant image of the rising sun as he does so. "Yes, there are more out here. The Haze isn't something that shows up in small quantities, my friend! _Wahahahahaha!!!_" He then begins to pack up, independent of the others, prepping to push ahead to the Ruins himself.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 18, 2015)

Ty got up just before the sun, preparing her magic, and putting everything away, then checking the raven to see if had any maintenance needed.  Until Ryuta is finished with his stew she begins work on a rock snake construct with stones she finds around the construct.  She nods at Ryuta when he nears, looking skeptically, but taking the food for herself and Ky, sniffing it then handing some to her twin.  The frail elves staying together, and not Ty doesn't say much at all, Mordir stays calm for now, as Ty eats the meal.  ""It fills the stomach, thank you."


----------



## Vergil (Jan 19, 2015)

"Woot! I'm good to kick some ass." Kagami grins through her injuries, having finished her food. 

"Keera take something? Well she probably needed a weapon - should have asked though." she sighs at her wounds "I don't know why but I thought I was some sort of invincible scotsman during my last fight. worked for me though! Need some more badass equipment - so onwards to treasure hunting!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 19, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> Ty got up just before the sun, preparing her magic, and putting everything away, then checking the raven to see if had any maintenance needed.  Until Ryuta is finished with his stew she begins work on a rock snake construct with stones she finds around the construct.  She nods at Ryuta when he nears, looking skeptically, but taking the food for herself and Ky, sniffing it then handing some to her twin.  The frail elves staying together, and not Ty doesn't say much at all, Mordir stays calm for now, as Ty eats the meal.  ""It fills the stomach, thank you."



Ryuta nods and smiles
"At least it's that."
Ryuta takes some distance, but still seems to be lingering near Ty while waiting on everyone to be ready.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 19, 2015)

"I thank you."  Ky says to both the healing from Gorbash and then the food from Ryuta.  She looks at them skeptically though.  People being nice and helpful isn't something the twins are use to.  "Who are you?"  The elf asks Ryuta, it seems there is something bothering Ky.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 19, 2015)

Kuno said:


> "I thank you."  Ky says to both the healing from Gorbash and then the food from Ryuta.  She looks at them skeptically though.  People being nice and helpful isn't something the twins are use to.  "Who are you?"  The elf asks Ryuta, it seems there is something bothering Ky.


Ryuta sweats for a moment then regains his composure
"Just a traveling bard going around the world doing what I can for all the good folk I meet. 
Hoping to write tales of legendary heroes someday. 
Ryuta is my name."
More of an occupational description of a bard than anything else


----------



## Kuno (Jan 19, 2015)

"Hmmm...."  Ky nods and eats her meal, though keeping a close watch on the bard.  "What is it we do today?  Finish off this group so we can be done with things?"  She asks her sister but also the rest of the group.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 19, 2015)

Elliot puts away his mess kit. 



Kuno said:


> "Hmmm...."  Ky nods and eats her meal, though keeping a close watch on the bard.  "What is it we do today?  Finish off this group so we can be done with things?"  She asks her sister but also the rest of the group.



"Seems like it. Our job won't be technically done until they're dead." Elliot checks his armor and sword. "Look's about right..." He puts them on. "So, should we leave now, or does anyone need to do anything else before we leave?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 19, 2015)

"We go.  As soon as my sister is finished eating." Ty picks up her backpack, putting it over her shoulders and walks towards the edge of camp.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 21, 2015)

((I'll let you sort out who gets healed and such when you get there, but lets keep this moving along.))

The party packs up camp and moves out. It's a warm day, and bright, and for the most part there's no sign of trouble. Occasionally they'll see signs of larger predators, owlbears and such, but fortunately they don't encounter one first hand.

The ruins themselves are easy enough to find, situated just off to the side of the road. A large clearing is marked by what looks like the top of a tower sticking haphazardly out of the ground. The tower is made of stone that used to be white, but has been worn down by time and outside forces until it became a more light grey. Curiously, the forest seems to grow around it, rather than through it. 


*Spoiler*: _Gorbash; DC 15 Knowledge Local_ 




These ruins are a feature of the area, known to just about anyone who passes through. Rumor says it was a church, from the days before the Heavenly March, but those are mostly unsubstantiated.

Attempts to get to the buried part of the tower, if it still exists, have been unsuccessful. Yet despite years of salvagers and dungeon divers, new artifacts pop up every now and then.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 21, 2015)

Hung slows Kiki eyes darting around the ruins and speaks with a hushed voice, "likely won't be long now.  When the dogs dine with men the dinner is sure to be sick.  Remember, they got here before us, might be set for an ambush."

Are there any signs of the raider's presence?  (I won't bother with Hung's perception, but obvious signs?)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 21, 2015)

"... We should move forward carefully and prepared."
Ryuta pulls out an everlasting torch
"It may be fairly dark in there."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 21, 2015)

Howl is humming quietly to himself, shield drawn and lance set, guiding Render comfortably with his knees as he glides into the ruins. Confident, comfortable, but wary. He's silent as his eyes cut left and right, but he takes the front. "Watch for traps."

 (And another +2 from Alertness from Render if it's larger enough a space to bring his horse inside, so 26 on Perception)


----------



## Kuno (Jan 21, 2015)

Nodding at Howl, Ky creeps forward.  "Let's see if there is an'thin interestin in here."

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+8:
15,+8
Total:23


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 22, 2015)

A bit of scouting reveals what looks to be an abandoned campfire, a fairly recent one at that. But nobody manages to turn up any other signs of the raiders.

Curiously, there's a large swath of dirt near the center of the clearing. It's long, irregular line with no grass growing on it - closer examination reveals the dirt to be "fresher" than the area around it.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 22, 2015)

Howl writes details down where he has the chance, moving Render around idly as he sits in the saddle. "Something's buried there," he muses as he taps the tip of the stylus against his chair, a great deal more thoughtful when writing and investigating. "Well! No place to go but forward. Unless someone wants to dig that up..."


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 22, 2015)

"I'd rather not take the chance. Unless someone has a shovel..." Elliot walks around the strange patch of land and towards the church door. He checks for any traps on the door before opening the door and pulling out his weapon in case of anyone standing behind the doorway. 

1D20+1=9+1=10


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 25, 2015)

Ty crosses her arms across her chest.  "I believe we are on the right trail." she shakes her head at Elliot, "Allow my sister to check for traps, she is more experienced with things of that nature." a smirk graces her face, "She can disable a chasity belt, with the lock behind her."


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 25, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> Ty crosses her arms across her chest.  "I believe we are on the right trail." she shakes her head at Elliot, "Allow my sister to check for traps, she is more experienced with things of that nature." a smirk graces her face, "She can disable a chasity belt, with the lock behind her."



"...I'll take your word for it." Elliot walks away from the door, letting Ky work her magic.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 26, 2015)

*Asim*

Asim followed the group a little distance behind. Detecting traps wasn't exactly his expertise. Given the potential for magic about, he was particularly wary. However, the theft of his old sword still gnawed at him, as well as the dull pain of the healing wound on his arm.

As the group passed by the patch of fresh dirt, Asim paused for a moment. He looked at the group approaching the building and back down at the dirt.

_I wonder..._

He poked at the dirt with his sword's scabbard.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+7:
5,+7
Total:12


----------



## Kuno (Jan 26, 2015)

"Now let's see..."  Skirting around the fresh dirt, Ky heads toward the door and looks it over for traps.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+8:
20,+8
Total:28

Disable Device:  In case of traps and/or opening the door.
Roll(1d20)+8:
18,+8
Total:26


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 26, 2015)

Kuno said:


> "Now let's see..."  Skirting around the fresh dirt, Ky heads toward the door and looks it over for traps.
> 
> Perception:
> Roll(1d20)+8:
> ...



Ky finds nothing, the door seems to be untrapped and unlocked. She pushes it open to reveal a large, empty room, sunlight streaming in through the broken windows.

The room is at a slight angle, due to the structure being sunk into the ground, and there's only one other door in sight. No sign of the Raiders.



blacklusterseph004 said:


> *Asim*
> 
> Asim followed the group a little distance behind. Detecting traps wasn't exactly his expertise. Given the potential for magic about, he was particularly wary. However, the theft of his old sword still gnawed at him, as well as the dull pain of the healing wound on his arm.
> 
> ...



For a moment, there's nothing - Asim simply slides his sword through dirt. It parts easily, likely it hasn't had time to come together and harden.

When his sword is 3/4ths of the way into the ground, Asim stops feeling resistance. It appears the dirt only extends about two feet down, covering a large hole.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 27, 2015)

"Huh. So it was safe after all." Elliot looks over towards Asim digging his sword into the ground. "You find anything over there?"


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 27, 2015)

*Asim*



> "Huh. So it was safe after all." Elliot looks over towards Asim digging his sword into the ground. "You find anything over there?"



"Looks like there is a space underneath", Asim grumbled. He demonstrates for Elliot by sliding the sword scabbard up and down. "I suppose it could be a pitfall trap, but it doesn't make sense that it would be out in the open like this. We could probably spring it if we had something heavy to toss in. My sword went through this top layer easily enough..."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 27, 2015)

Ryuta coughs
"Perhaps they were looking for something and found it?"


----------



## Kuno (Jan 28, 2015)

Once inside the room, Ky looks around.  "What do you suppose they are looking for around here?"  She asks and heads deeper into the room.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+8:
2,+8
Total:10   Go figure.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 28, 2015)

Howl glances around as he trots atop Render, not waiting up for those investigating the thing buried. He whistles quietly to himself, patting his horse's mane periodically as they push through the first room into the second. He appears trained to check for traps, but not particularly skilled at finding them...at least in this instance.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 29, 2015)

Kuno said:


> Once inside the room, Ky looks around.  "What do you suppose they are looking for around here?"  She asks and heads deeper into the room.
> 
> Perception:
> Roll(1d20)+8:
> ...



Ryuta ties the everlasting Torch to his waist tightly and decides to follow behind drawing his bow at the ready near the back of the party.
"Let us be ready and careful."
Perception: 1d20+4
16+4 = 20


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 4, 2015)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> *Asim*
> 
> 
> 
> "Looks like there is a space underneath", Asim grumbled. He demonstrates for Elliot by sliding the sword scabbard up and down. "I suppose it could be a pitfall trap, but it doesn't make sense that it would be out in the open like this. We could probably spring it if we had something heavy to toss in. My sword went through this top layer easily enough..."



"Maybe we could use something in the clearing." Elliot looks around to find something to throw into the hole.

Perception: 1d20+1:
13+1=14


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 4, 2015)

*In the building*

Ky, Howl and Ryuta prowl through the room, checking for traps, but don't see anything that looks dangerous.

At first, it appears that this is all that's accessible from the surface. However on closer inspection, they can see a piece of the wall and floor has been torn up, likely by the earthquake they felt last night. A quick once over reveals no traps. ((I'm going to assume y'all want to go in, just tell me if that's not the case and I can reverse it))

Howl is forced to leave Render in the second room to squeeze through the crack, but it's large enough that getting the party through shouldn't be a problem. On the other side of the room they now find themselves in, Ky sees a large door that looks to be carved of stone. She approaches it, finding no traps, and suddenly the door shifts.

The stone flows like mud, and a large but distinctly elven face emerges from it. Just above the face, the words "THE PASSWORD IS SWORD" are inscribed.

"Hello!" The face booms in intelligible but archaic sounding Common. "Just behind me are riches beyond your wildest imaginations! But can you get me to open up?"

*Outside*

There are a variety of rocks, sticks, etc. Feeling the dirt, Elliot figures he could collapse the whole thing in if he stomped on it hard enough, though what exactly that would do is a mystery.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 4, 2015)

"It seems as if the way has been cleared for us. Seems waiting may have been the right decision if they are still in there."
He comments while going through the crack.

Ryuta looks at the face
"Beyond my wildest imaginations? I don't believe you."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 4, 2015)

Elven to Ky

*Spoiler*: __ 



"I do not trust it to be this easy sister, be careful."


 Her and Mordir had followed the trio into the area, eyes glancing across the room, "It cannot be as simple as saying, 'the password is Sword' can it?" Mordir repeats what Ty said, but in elven, she stands back.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 4, 2015)

Kagami looks at the face, looks at the sign

"THE PASSWORD IS SWORD!!" she announces.

"that was easy." she beams


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 4, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> *Outside*
> 
> There are a variety of rocks, sticks, etc. Feeling the dirt, Elliot figures he could collapse the whole thing in if he stomped on it hard enough, though what exactly that would do is a mystery.



Elliot sighs. _Please be worth it and not a waste of time._ He pulls out several feet of rope and asks Asim to back away from the patch of dirt. "Also, hold this." He passes the end of the rope to him as he ties the other end to himself and stomps on the patch to collapse it.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 4, 2015)

Howl ties Render down to any handle or bar he can find, patting his steed on the neck, only to get nudged a little. "Bwahahahaha! Don't be that way, you lazy ass! If I could drag you along, I would!" He steps back, and then eases through the crack. "Back soon! Behave! Bwahahahhahaha!"

He cants his head as the face forms from the stone and then looks over at the others as they begin to try their hands at the puzzle. He props his lance up over his shoulders, hanging his arms over it like some scarecrow. His expression is pensive, with a small smirk as he listens to their attempts. He sits then, and pulls an old, fragile looking tomb from his pack, starting to flip through.

"Hmmmm..."


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 4, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ryuta looks at the face
> "Beyond my wildest imaginations? I don't believe you."



"Don't believe me?!" The face asks, then lets out a happy, booming laugh. "I can promise you this adventurers, behind me is treasure beyond treasures! Joy beyond joys! Adventure beyond adventure!"



Vergil said:


> Kagami looks at the face, looks at the sign
> 
> "THE PASSWORD IS SWORD!!" she announces.
> 
> "that was easy." she beams



The door laughs again. "Oh, if only!" It says. As it speaks, the space above it ripples again. The word "Sword" vanishes, and is replaced with "Ocean."



P-X 12 said:


> Elliot sighs. _Please be worth it and not a waste of time._ He pulls out several feet of rope and asks Asim to back away from the patch of dirt. "Also, hold this." He passes the end of the rope to him as he ties the other end to himself and stomps on the patch to collapse it.



There's a bit of a fall as the dirt gives way under Elliot's foot, but Asim manages to catch him and lower him no problem. As Elliot looks around, he finds himself in a small, dark room with a door at one end. The room seems to be filled with brooms, mops, towels, rags, and other cleaning supplies.



Hidden Nin said:


> He cants his head as the face forms from the stone and then looks over at the others as they begin to try their hands at the puzzle. He props his lance up over his shoulders, hanging his arms over it like some scarecrow. His expression is pensive, with a small smirk as he listens to their attempts. He sits then, and pulls an old, fragile looking tomb from his pack, starting to flip through.
> 
> "Hmmmm..."




Howl's heard of constructs like this before, but never actually seen them. They were apparently popular during Imperial times as a form of security or a gag gift. This one seems to be...kind of stupid though. He doubts it had any important job.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 4, 2015)

> "Don't believe me?!" The face asks, then lets out a happy, booming laugh. "I can promise you this adventurers, behind me is treasure beyond treasures! Joy beyond joys! Adventure beyond adventure!"


"Prove it, if thee is telling the truth. Else I might have to think your words be jest and simply have us make our leave. I'm sure more time is needed for this face that lies to tell the truth."


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 4, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> There's a bit of a fall as the dirt gives way under Elliot's foot, but Asim manages to catch him and lower him no problem. As Elliot looks around, he finds himself in a small, dark room with a door at one end. The room seems to be filled with brooms, mops, towels, rags, and other cleaning supplies.



"...And we've found...the cleaning supplies- Wait. Why are there cleaning supplies here?" Elliot looks around the room, checking for traps on everything. "Doesn't look like there's much here. Should probably go with everyone else." His eyes start to fixate on the door. "Hmm... Eh, why not? Might as well search everything." He  yells towards Asim. "Hey, Asim, can you do me a favor? If I pull on the rope, try to pull me out of here. If the rope's cut, come down here or tell the others." He takes out his sword and opens the door.

Perception: 1d20+1:
16+1=17


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 5, 2015)

Hung looks at the face curiously for a moment then snorts loudly.  "Seems a waste of time to me.  Treasure _beyond_ treasure?  What could that be but greed?  Once one's needs are met do they not seek meaning more than treasure?  Whether that be in a home and family or a cause to be worthy of?"

"Adventure beyond adventure?  Why beyond most adventures lies the warm comfort of a hearth and friends to share the tale with."   He snorts derisively again, "and joy beyond joy?  If anything that is ennui.  We have battles enough to fight, no need to chase poppy dreams here."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 5, 2015)

Howl explains what he knows from the book to the others gathered as he stands, redraping his arms over his spear. "So...I think this might be a red herring."


----------



## Kuno (Feb 5, 2015)

Never being one to actually listen to anyone, Ky moves closer to the door and looks it over.  If she doesn't find any traps she will look for a way to open it.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+8:
1,+8
Total:9


----------



## Vergil (Feb 5, 2015)

"The password is ocean!" Kagami says stomping her foot


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 7, 2015)

*Asim*

The half orc was unable to contain his disappointment at finding nothing but brooms and mops. He cast a regretful eye towards the building that the others had ventured into. 

_Looking at the amount of trap snooping they're doing, I probably wouldn't be much use anyway..._

He looked down at the rope he was holding. Even though the dirt patch had collapsed, baring Elliot's weight was rather easy for a half orc.



> "Hey, Asim, can you do me a favor? If I pull on the rope, try to pull me out of here. If the rope's cut, come down here or tell the others."


Asim gave him a skeptical look but waved the affirmative anyway. He just hoped that messing around in the proverbial cupboard was worth their time.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 7, 2015)

*The Talking Door*

The door listens to Ryuta, Hung, and Howl, a look of confusion on its face. It literally seems unable to understand what they're saying, or at least, why they'd be saying it.

It returns to its usual cheerful self when Kagami speaks again. "Hahaha!" It laughs. "You don't get it yet, do you? _You_ don't have to say the password!"

Above him, the word OCEAN melts into the wall, replaced by ADVENTURE.

Ky gets some dust in her eye and fails to notice anything that might get the door open.

*Elliot and Asim*

Elliot sees no traps in the rooms and pushes the door. It swings open with an ancient sounding creak, and Elliot is treated to the site of...something.

The first thing he notices is that wherever he is, its bigger on the inside. Once he notices that he can actually feel the spatial magic warping the area, making it fit inside a space much smaller than it actually should. It's a bit nauseating, but doesn't overly bother him. The room is stretches as far as he can see, with the ceiling actually painted sky-blue. In the far corner a fake sun pulses languidly.

The largest structure in the room is a castle, but unlike any castle Elliot's ever heard of. It's large, but much too small to be an actual castle, and contains none of the defensive measures a true castle would have. It looks more like something out a fairy tail than real life history.

As Elliot takes another step forward, the ground beneath him begins to light up. In the distance, the false sun brightens, imitating daylight, and motes of light begin to dance around the castle. Large, glowing words appear in the air in front of him.

WELCOME TO ADVENTURE LAND


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 7, 2015)

Howl raises an eyebrow and then begins to grin like a madman. "Oi! Can you see the word?"


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 7, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> *Elliot and Asim*
> 
> Elliot sees no traps in the rooms and pushes the door. It swings open with an ancient sounding creak, and Elliot is treated to the site of...something.
> 
> ...



_...Is this a dream? No wait, I'm not eight anymore._ "Hey Asim, tie the rope to a tree outside. I think you should see this." Elliot unwraps the portion of rope attached to him and looks around skeptically at the castle, and walks towards the castle, watching for anyone else in the room.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 9, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> *The Talking Door*
> 
> The door listens to Ryuta, Hung, and Howl, a look of confusion on its face. It literally seems unable to understand what they're saying, or at least, why they'd be saying it.
> 
> It returns to its usual cheerful self when Kagami speaks again. "Hahaha!" It laughs. "You don't get it yet, do you? _You_ don't have to say the password!"


Ryuta decides to see if he has to make the face say the password despite his doubt
"What is the exploration of an unknown territory called for an adventurer?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 11, 2015)

*The Talking Door*



Hidden Nin said:


> Howl raises an eyebrow and then begins to grin like a madman. "Oi! Can you see the word?"



"Of course I can't! That wouldn't be fair!"



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ryuta decides to see if he has to make the face say the password despite his doubt
> "What is the exploration of an unknown territory called for an adventurer?"



The Door considers this for a moment, a vacant look on its face not unlike a puppy who hasn't yet figured out what you want from it but is doing its best anyway. Then it opens its mouth and shouts, at full volume, "AN ADVENTURE!!!!"

The door begins to creak open, and the face laughs. "Enjoy your stay!" it says before fading back into the stone.

When the door has opened fully, the group is treated to the same view Elliot had - the fighter in question is standing a few dozen feet in front of them, looking around at the scenery.


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 11, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> *The Talking Door*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Elliot hears the sound of the door opening, turns to it and is greeted by the others. "Oh, hey guys. Weird seeing you - Wait, how did you get here?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 11, 2015)

P-X 12 said:


> Elliot hears the sound of the door opening, turns to it and is greeted by the others. "Oh, hey guys. Weird seeing you - Wait, how did you get here?"


"I was about to ask thou the same."


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 12, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I was about to ask thou the same."



"Through a secret passageway me and Asim found. And you?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 12, 2015)

P-X 12 said:


> "Through a secret passageway me and Asim found. And you?"



"Through a mouth who was most disappointing in his lies."


----------



## Kuno (Feb 12, 2015)

"And obviously neither was a secret passageway."  Ky looks around disappointed for a moment then decides she is going to look a bit closer at both areas.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+8:
15,+8
Total:23


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 13, 2015)

Kuno said:


> "And obviously neither was a secret passageway."  Ky looks around disappointed for a moment then decides she is going to look a bit closer at both areas.
> 
> Perception:
> Roll(1d20)+8:
> ...



The room they're in now is open and spacious, with bricked off areas that look like they were once filled with plants. 

Centuries of neglect have clearly taken their toll on Adventure Land. There's rubble and trash all over the place, large blocks of concrete and stone litter the pathway. The castle in the distance seems to get shoddier and shoddier the more you look at it. 

Off towards the right you find the remains of a construct. Its roughly the size of a man, carved from wood with the remains of a big friendly smile painted on its face. Sap, still sticky, oozes slowly from its wounds. Beyond the construct is a trail which leads further into Adventure Land, though the sign is too worn down to read.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 13, 2015)

"This place..."
Ryuta looks at the place silently
"We must be careful. So who wants to lead up through this... adventure? Elliot who is strong or someone who is more perceptive?"


----------



## Kuno (Feb 13, 2015)

"Ty, I think that is something you need to check out."  Ky looks to her sister and points the construct.  "Hello?"  She waves in front of its face then decides to check it over for traps.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+8:
2,+8
Total:10


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 13, 2015)

Ty nears the construct, "Yes, give me a moment." she runs her hand on the edges of the creature, she nods at Ky then Mordir who flies over and perches over on the twin's shoulder.  She checks anything she may know about constructs and if there is any way to reactivate it.

Knowledge(Engineering)-
Roll(1d20)+7:
20,+7
Total:27

Knowledge Arcana-
Roll(1d20)+3:
16,+3
Total:19

Profession Engineer-
Roll(1d20)+6:
12,+6
Total:18

Perception-
Roll(1d20)+4:
3,+4
Total:7

Spellcraft-
Roll(1d20)+7:
8,+7
Total:15


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 15, 2015)

There's no response from the construct when Ky greets it, and she also notices no traps. 

Ty recognizes the basic design of the construct. It's a worker drone, strong and sturdy and probably not incredibly intelligent. Its wounds seem to be relatively fresh, likely within the last few hours or so. If it was created Imperial times, the fact that it was apparently working not too long ago is a testament to the craftsmanship of the time. 

Unfortunately, the construct appears to be dead, having sustained massive damage. Ty does notice that there seems to be a trail of sap leading down the path behind the construct.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 15, 2015)

"Sister, Mordir.  Let us go." Ty strides quickly, following the sap trail, gesturing to her twin.  Mordir flying to follow.

Stealth-
Roll(1d20)+2:
20,+2
Total:22

Perception-
Roll(1d20)+4:
14,+4
Total:18

Mordir Stealth-
Roll(1d20)+2:
20,+2
Total:22

((  So much for ever hitting anything again))


----------



## Kuno (Feb 15, 2015)

"Be careful."  Ky says to her sister and moves next to her.  She watches for traps or anything strange.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+8:
20,+8
Total:28   

Stealth:
Roll(1d20)+8:
15,+8
Total:23


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 15, 2015)

"...we still exist you know!" Howl yells after them, opting to use his lance as a walking stick now as he follows the path, glancing at the castle in the distance, his attention focused keenly on it then.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 15, 2015)

Hidden Nin said:


> "...we still exist you know!" Howl yells after them, opting to use his lance as a walking stick now as he follows the path, glancing at the castle in the distance, his attention focused keenly on it then.


Ryuta laughs
"Don't have such worries the maidens should remember we are here come combat or need."


----------



## Vergil (Feb 15, 2015)

"What a happy door! I wonder if I could get a talking door?" Kagami says "But man! Adventure Land! A land of adventure! This sounds so awesome I might rock out....no...not epic enough yet. I'll hold it."

"Onwards!!" Kagami runs after the girls (she won't see them as she keeps running)

"Hey! Where are you?! Hellloooo!"


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 16, 2015)

*Asim*

Asim came sauntering through the cupboard door a short while after Elliot, surveying his surroundings with thinly veiled distrust.

"I don't like this", he mumbled, "I don't like this one bit. Those red marked bastards are supposed to be around here somewhere, but why haven't we seen even a single track or spoor? Just blasted magic everywhere..."


----------



## P-X 12 (Feb 16, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ryuta laughs
> "Don't have such worries the maidens should remember we are here come combat or need."



"Not so sure about that. They seem... distant from us, I guess." Elliot saw Kagami run through the passageway. 



blacklusterseph004 said:


> *Asim*
> 
> Asim came sauntering through the cupboard door a short while after Elliot, surveying his surroundings with thinly veiled distrust.
> 
> "I don't like this", he mumbled, "I don't like this one bit. Those red marked bastards are supposed to be around here somewhere, but why haven't we seen even a single track or spoor? Just blasted magic everywhere..."



"That's been bugging me too. They couldn't have gotten too far ahead of us, could they?" Elliot turned to Ryuta. "Did you ask that, er, 'mouth' you guy's found about when the bandits first came here?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 21, 2015)

P-X 12 said:


> "Not so sure about that. They seem... distant from us, I guess." Elliot saw Kagami run through the passageway.



"Then we shalt close thy distance by following the vixens!"
Ryuta goes in the direction he last saw them go in and following the sap trail they are following
Perception:
1d20+4
19+4 = 23


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 21, 2015)

The tunnel walls are covered in faded, chipped paint, displaying colorful scenery, bustling vistas, and crowded battlefields. 

It's not long before the group reaches the end of the hallway, which is marked by a large wooden door. Above the door is a bronze plaque that reads

"TESSER-RUN"

There's relatively fresh blood on the handle of the door, only a few hours old.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 21, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> The tunnel walls are covered in faded, chipped paint, displaying colorful scenery, bustling vistas, and crowded battlefields.
> 
> It's not long before the group reaches the end of the hallway, which is marked by a large wooden door. Above the door is a bronze plaque that reads
> 
> ...


Ryuta looks between the blood on the handle and the letters
"Tesser-Run? Another riddle..."
Ryuta thinks of any meanings he can possibly make out of the words and the word's rearranged related to things he knows about.
knowledge (History): 1d20+5
9+5 = 14


----------



## Vergil (Mar 21, 2015)

"Who's Tesser? Kagami asks looking at the door.

"You have no idea the will I am exerting not to open this door right now. This is like, the hardest thing I've done. Not opening a door."

"But there might be danger behind this door. Or adventure. There might be adventure." Kagami reaches for the door then smacks her hand. Bad Kagami no allowed!"


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 21, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ryuta looks between the blood on the handle and the letters
> "Tesser-Run? Another riddle..."
> Ryuta thinks of any meanings he can possibly make out of the words and the word's rearranged related to things he knows about.
> knowledge (History): 1d20+5
> 9+5 = 14



"Tesser-Run" doesn't mean anything in particular to Ryuta, and rearranging the letters or words doesn't strike any inspiration. As far as he knows there was never anybody named "Tesser" either, so he's pretty much at a loss as to what this could mean.


----------



## P-X 12 (Mar 21, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> The tunnel walls are covered in faded, chipped paint, displaying colorful scenery, bustling vistas, and crowded battlefields.
> 
> It's not long before the group reaches the end of the hallway, which is marked by a large wooden door. Above the door is a bronze plaque that reads
> 
> ...



Elliot stares at the door in front of them. _Tesser Run...What does that mean?_ He notices blood on the handle. _Well, that doesn't bode well._  Elliot looks around for any clues inside of the hallway.

Perception: 1d20+1
6+1=7


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 21, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> "Tesser-Run" doesn't mean anything in particular to Ryuta, and rearranging the letters or words doesn't strike any inspiration. As far as he knows there was never anybody named "Tesser" either, so he's pretty much at a loss as to what this could mean.


"How odd, doth anyperson perhap knowe what meaning? Perhap we need a mirroor?"
Ryuta is puzzled at the door, unlike the wordy one from before it seems to be much more vague and less obvious.
"Perhap there be other doors labeled as such? Methinks it may represent a district maybe?"
Ryuta looks around for things that might point to being the same as the door
perception: 1d20+4
5+4 = 9


----------



## Kuno (Mar 21, 2015)

"I wonder...."  Ky looks over the door and sign for any traps.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+8:
6,+8
Total:14


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 21, 2015)

P-X 12 said:


> Elliot stares at the door in front of them. _Tesser Run...What does that mean?_ He notices blood on the handle. _Well, that doesn't bode well._  Elliot looks around for any clues inside of the hallway.
> 
> Perception: 1d20+1
> 6+1=7



Elliot notices a few words painted on the wall near the door, but time has worn away at them just like the rest of Adventure Land. The only thing he can make out is "physical and mental flexibility!" and "prove your worth!"



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "How odd, doth anyperson perhap knowe what meaning? Perhap we need a mirroor?"
> Ryuta is puzzled at the door, unlike the wordy one from before it seems to be much more vague and less obvious.
> "Perhap there be other doors labeled as such? Methinks it may represent a district maybe?"
> Ryuta looks around for things that might point to being the same as the door
> ...



Ryuta doesn't see anything that might be or lead to any clues. 



Kuno said:


> "I wonder...."  Ky looks over the door and sign for any traps.
> 
> Perception:
> Roll(1d20)+8:
> ...



Ky sees no traps. She does note, however, that the door appears to swing outwards.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 21, 2015)

With a shrug, Ky grabs the knob on the door and opens it.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 21, 2015)

"No no! Wait I wanna do it!"

Kagami rushes to Ky and tries to grab the door handle.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 21, 2015)

Ryuta takes a few steps back to make sure he isn't in dangers way during this


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 22, 2015)

Ty blinks a few times and stares at the door, a breeze passing the frail elf, "I do not trust this.  Please be careful."

((Just referencing my curse a bit.  ))


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 22, 2015)

Ky and Kagami pull the door open together. There's a flash of blinding light, and everyone feels a little nauseated as they shield their eyes.

When they come to their senses, they're standing in a large *cube* room roughly 30 feet wide, long and tall. There are a few trees scattered across the room, and it appears to be twilight - a light fog fills the air. A sign sticks up out of the ground, reading in big red letters: "Warning! Hauntings ahead!"

Curiously, more trees grow out of the ceiling and both walls. Looking around, the party can see that in the middle of each surface (the floor, ceiling, and *all four* walls) is a trapdoor. (So the ones on the walls are 15 feet into the room and 15 feet up.)

Finally, there are two sarcophagi stationed on either side of the door, ten feet away. There's a low rumbling sound, and a single skeleton emerges from each, brandishing crude weapons threateningly.

((I know this may be a lot to take in/visualize. Ask if you have any questions!))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 22, 2015)

"Oh my tis skeletons, how amusing. Tickles my bones ith does, how inspiring."
Ryuta begins a performance (Oratory) about how spooky skeletons are: 
1d20+10
15+10 = 25
Despite this amusement he seems to be making sure he has distance from them


----------



## P-X 12 (Mar 25, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Ky and Kagami pull the door open together. There's a flash of blinding light, and everyone feels a little nauseated as they shield their eyes.
> 
> When they come to their senses, they're standing in a large square room roughly 30 feet wide, long and tall. There are a few trees scattered across the room, and it appears to be twilight - a light fog fills the air. A sign sticks up out of the ground, reading in big red letters: "Warning! Hauntings ahead!"
> 
> ...




Elliot grabs some nearby ammo for his sling, and fires towards the skeletons closest to the door.

INI: d20+2
5+2=7

ATK: d20+2
14+2=16

DMG: d4+5
3+5=8


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 25, 2015)

Howl looks momentarily surprised, and then grins, edging his shield into a defensive position, and then jutting his lance forward as he took up a spartan attack stance. He moves towards the skeleton Elliot had attacked, snapping out with a quick jab of his lance.

HP: 5/12
AC: 18 (19 if adjacent to two other fighters)



"Hark! Concentrate on this one!"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 26, 2015)

Hung Lao the Mighty
AC: 19/18t/12ff
F/R/W: +5/+1/+0

11/13hp

Init:
1d20+1
3+1 = 4

Hung will move through the doorway in front of the others, brandishing his lance cautiously, "there be a wrongness here.  Take care until we can study it plainly."

He'll let the skeletons advance to him, using reach to get an AoO on them.  If he's pinned to where he can't step back he'll switch to his warhammer (same attack/damage just no reach.  Blunt damage so strictly speaking better here).

Attacks:
1d20+2
12+2 = 14

1d20+2
12+2 = 14

1d20+2
14+2 = 16

1d20+2
2+2 = 4

1d20+2
6+2 = 8

Damage:
1d6+0
6+0 = 6

1d6+0
4+0 = 4

1d6+0
4+0 = 4

1d6+0
5+0 = 5

1d6+0
2+0 = 2


----------



## Vergil (Mar 26, 2015)

> *[SIZE=+1]Kagami Tevaga[/SIZE]*
> F CG Half Orc Skald, *Level* 1, *Init* -1, *HP* 11/11, *Speed*
> *AC* 13, *Touch* 9, *Flat-footed* 13, *CMD* 12, *Fort* +5, *Ref* -1, *Will* +0, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 0
> *  Greataxe * +3 (1d12+3, x3)
> ...




"Ewww....skeletons. 

"How do they move? They have no muscles. I totally have a bone to pick with them about that!"

Init: 1d20-1
11-1 = 10

R1

Intimidate: 
1d20+8
20+8 = 28 

R2:
1d20+3
20+3 = 23 (wow)

Conf
1d20+3
19+3 = 22 (my god - I swear I'm not cheating!)

dmg
1d12+3
8+3 = 11 x3 = 33

(Ok the next rolls will be all 1s so I'm not rolling anymore)


----------



## Kuno (Mar 26, 2015)

While everyone is busy attacking the skeletons Ky will take a better look around the room.  She will check the trapdoor on the floor as long as she is staying away from the skeletons.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+8:
10,+8
Total:18


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 26, 2015)

Ty will follow suit and search with Ky.

((I can't get the roller up, if someone wants to roll for me, it would be appreciated.))


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 30, 2015)

((I amended my earlier post, check the bolded statements.))

Ryuta sings a song about spooky skeletons. Everyone decides that yeah, skeletons are probably pretty spooky. The skeletons don't look particularly upset by this development, but they are also soulless automatons and don't have faces. ((Not sure if you were going for a bardic performance, but it wasn't really needed so I saved you the uses.))

*Round One*

The first Skeleton moves first, skittering across the ground. It swings its scimitar at Elliot, but hits only the ground beside the blue haired fighter. Howl jabs his lance at the creature in retaliation, it bounces off the skeleton's ribcage but does a surprising amount of damage. Elliot lines up a shot with his sling and fires, shattering the skeleton's skull. It crumbles into dust. 

The second skeleton charges Kagami. It strikes out and looks like it will plunge its weapon right through the half-orc's chest, but she knocks the strike aside at the last moment. She roars into its face, a roar that would terrify any mortal man - but the skeleton is not a mortal man, and contemptuous of her efforts. ((Undead are immune to fear effects, nice roll though!)) Hung stabs at the skeleton with his lance, but the strike slides between two ribs.

Ky and Ty, steering clear of the fighting, approach the trapdoor. Ky can say for certainty that it isn't trapped. 

*Round Two*

Howl dashes across the floor to close the distance between him and the second skeleton, his lance plowing through the abomination's bones and reducing it to a pile of dust and marrow. As it dies, a red light appears in the air above it - inside the red light is a hovering red key. A disembodied voice rings out, eerie but strangely soothing. 

"Heroes, you shall seek the keys.
Search upon the four extremes.
The furthest left and also right
hold the keys to break the night.
Search the basement and the sky,
trust me for I tell no lie.
Red blue green, then white and gray
will help you heroes save the day.
Then use the keys upon the door
of the furthest ceiling-floor. 
If I must repeat my rhyme, 
then touch a key and say rewind."


----------



## P-X 12 (Mar 31, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> ((I amended my earlier post, check the bolded statements.))
> 
> Ryuta sings a song about spooky skeletons. Everyone decides that yeah, skeletons are probably pretty spooky. The skeletons don't look particularly upset by this development, but they are also soulless automatons and don't have faces. ((Not sure if you were going for a bardic performance, but it wasn't really needed so I saved you the uses.))
> 
> ...



Elliot looked at the doors in front of him after the voice is gone. "So, four other keys to go..." He put away his sling and turned to the others. "So, which one should we go through first?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 31, 2015)

P-X 12 said:


> Elliot looked at the doors in front of him after the voice is gone. "So, four other keys to go..." He put away his sling and turned to the others. "So, which one should we go through first?"


Ryuta turns to the others
"I am but a simple bard, this is far beyond my ability, perhap one of the more directionally inclined of you can help? Or should we spread?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 31, 2015)

Hung lowers his lance slightly considering the room, "splitting up's fool's business.  We've already fought one pair of evils here, likely they won't be the last.  As to which way first I doubt it matters.  Basement's easier to reach than any of the others."  The gnome glances up at the high doors.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 31, 2015)

"Maybe we should do it in the order that the rhyme suggested?"  Ky looks toward the farthest left trapdoor and heads over there.  She looks it over for traps and tries to see the easiest way to get to it.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+8:
8,+8
Total:16

Knowledge Dungeoneering:
Roll(1d20)+8:
11,+8
Total:19


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 31, 2015)

Kuno said:


> "Maybe we should do it in the order that the rhyme suggested?"  Ky looks toward the farthest left trapdoor and heads over there.  She looks it over for traps and tries to see the easiest way to get to it.
> 
> Perception:
> Roll(1d20)+8:
> ...



Upon closer inspection, the wall looks very much like the ground the party is standing on. Light fog, dirt paths, trees growing as if the wall was the ground. Ky can even spot a pair of sarcophagi identical to the ones that just spat out two skeletons, although these show no sign of activity.

With a bit of tricky climbing, Ky might be able to scale the trees up to the trapdoor - although it would be much easier if she had dedicated climbing equipment. She doesn't spot any traps.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 31, 2015)

Ryuta seems to be pondering any information he can based on the riddle and what he has seen so far to best find the directions it mentioned as well as the possible history of anything along with traditions and legenda he's observed so far from it's geographical location. He keeps his thoughts in his head however.
Dungeoneering:
1d20+6
14+6 = 20

Engineering:
1d20+2
18+2 = 20

History:
1d20+8
18+6 = 24

Geography:
1d20+2
12+2 = 14

Local:
1d20+2
5+2 = 7

He also casts detects magic to see if he can see magical sources


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 31, 2015)

Hung considers the situation carefully before walking up the wall, lance at the ready in case those other sarcophagi open up.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 2, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ryuta seems to be pondering any information he can based on the riddle and what he has seen so far to best find the directions it mentioned as well as the possible history of anything along with traditions and legenda he's observed so far from it's geographical location. He keeps his thoughts in his head however.
> Dungeoneering:
> 1d20+6
> 14+6 = 20
> ...



Ryuta casts the spell and is immediately sent reeling, overwhelmed by the thickness of the magical enchantments that swamp the area. Conjuration magic seems to be the most powerful/common, but there's also plenty of magic belonging to the other disciplines, altering space and maintaining the structure of the Tesser-Run. The sarcophagi stand out as particularly strong, necromantic magic oozing off them like syrup through water.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 2, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Ryuta casts the spell and is immediately sent reeling, overwhelmed by the thickness of the magical enchantments that swamp the area. Conjuration magic seems to be the most powerful/common, but there's also plenty of magic belonging to the other disciplines, altering space and maintaining the structure of the Tesser-Run. The sarcophagi stand out as particularly strong, necromantic magic oozing off them like syrup through water.



"This area is consumed with absurd magic! The Tesser-Run is called so for a great reason, the magic here seems to be based on theory. But it should be impossible... Those coffins are covered with very powerful necromantic magic, we shouldn't open them without being ready. Perhap the latter sarcophagi are weaker if we open them in the stated order?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 3, 2015)

Howl yanks his lance free as the melee ends and then checks the point, relaxing his combat stance. As Hung moves to one side, he walks in counterpoint to the other, hanging his arms over his lance like some sort of hobbling scarecrow, grinning to himself at the result of the fight for one reason or another. "Such a curious room!"

Then his eyes widen, he takes a seat, and begins to write as he listens to Ryouta, but stops short as the bard's chain ends. He looks up, frowning gently, and then cants his head. "That's it?!" he cries then, and then folds his field notebook back up, pocketing his stylus of charcoal.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 4, 2015)

Hidden Nin said:


> Howl yanks his lance free as the melee ends and then checks the point, relaxing his combat stance. As Hung moves to one side, he walks in counterpoint to the other, hanging his arms over his lance like some sort of hobbling scarecrow, grinning to himself at the result of the fight for one reason or another. "Such a curious room!"
> 
> Then his eyes widen, he takes a seat, and begins to write as he listens to Ryouta, but stops short as the bard's chain ends. He looks up, frowning gently, and then cants his head. "That's it?!" he cries then, and then folds his field notebook back up, pocketing his stylus of charcoal.



"I am a traveling bard solutions to such problems are beyond one such as I. Truth be told I'm not even sure if we can leave such a place now. The only way is forward."
Ryuta bows solemnly.
" 'Red blue green, then white and gray.' 
The first key is red, I suspect must find blue. What is the direction we shall head to in this Tesseract?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 4, 2015)

Ty quietly shakes her head, listening to the others, deciding the best thing she can do at this point is follow Ky, and let the meat to battle anything they come across.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 4, 2015)

"Then this is the one we go into first."  Ky looks up at the door and at the group.  "Any suggestions to get up there?"  She digs in her pack and pulls out her grappling hook and rope.  "Can someone use this to grab onto something?"


----------



## P-X 12 (Apr 4, 2015)

Kuno said:


> "Then this is the one we go into first."  Ky looks up at the door and at the group.  "Any suggestions to get up there?"  She digs in her pack and pulls out her grappling hook and rope.  "Can someone use this to grab onto something?"



Elliot looks at Ky and says "If it's climbing you need someone to do, I could probably do it without that and just drop some rope down for you guys." He walks into the room and looks up. "Uh, one moment." Elliot removes his armor and stows it away so he can move more freely. "Ah, much better." Elliot pulls out his rope, ties it to himself to free his hands and starts climbing. 

Climb: d20+5
18+5=23


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 15, 2015)

P-X 12 said:


> Elliot looks at Ky and says "If it's climbing you need someone to do, I could probably do it without that and just drop some rope down for you guys." He walks into the room and looks up. "Uh, one moment." Elliot removes his armor and stows it away so he can move more freely. "Ah, much better." Elliot pulls out his rope, ties it to himself to free his hands and starts climbing.
> 
> Climb: d20+5
> 18+5=23



Elliot begins climbing, grabbing the sideways trees and hauling himself up towards the trapdoor. When he's only a few feet away, his hand brushes the wall, and immediately the rumble of the sarcophagi can be heard. 

Two skeletons emerge, wielding swords, and then another, with a bow. They stand on the walls as if on the ground, and the two with swords immediately charge towards Elliot.


----------



## P-X 12 (Apr 15, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Elliot begins climbing, grabbing the sideways trees and hauling himself up towards the trapdoor. When he's only a few feet away, his hand brushes the wall, and immediately the rumble of the sarcophagi can be heard.
> 
> Two skeletons emerge, wielding swords, and then another, with a bow. They stand on the walls as if on the ground, and the two with swords immediately charge towards Elliot.



Elliot pulls out his sling and shoots for the bow-wielding skelton. He then switches to attacking the other two. 

INI: d20+2
11+2=13

(Sling)
ATK:d20+2
13+2=15

DMG:d6+6
5+6=11

(Sword)
ATK: d20+6
11+6=17

DMG: d10+7
2+7=9

ATK: d20+6
14+6=20

Confirm: d20+6
10+6=16
DMG: d10+7
7+7=14


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 15, 2015)

"Elliot! Mind your ground!"
ini: 1d20+8
5+8 = 13
Ryuta begins a bardic performance: Inspire Courage to help aid Elliot.










((1 morale bonus on saving throws against charm and fear effects and a +1 competence bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls.))


----------

